# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  BikerAL hates to cut log

## bikeral

Been back cutting for about 5 weeks now. Logging all my food. Figured I start a log while I'm feeling so industrious.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM 60 mins fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see ya logging 

i hate cutting as well!

----------


## Lunk1

I hate it worse!

----------


## --->>405<<---

glad to see we all agree cutting sucks!!!!!!!  :Smilie: 

*AL!* wats up dude?

----------


## kelkel

What are you guys cutting? Is it fun?

----------


## bikeral

> glad to see we all agree cutting sucks!!!!!!! 
> 
> *AL!* wats up dude?


Honey, I'm home.

Hows is going buddy? Back home in nutrition section since I gained a few unwanted pounds of fat...

----------


## bikeral

> What are you guys cutting? Is it fun?


bahaha. I know this is all foreign to you Kel. There are actually fat bastards out there that have fatty deposits covering their muscle.

----------


## bikeral

> glad to see ya logging 
> 
> i hate cutting as well!


Hey bud, yea I've started this cut about 5 weeks ago and just kept getting more serious... Once I started logging everything I ate again I knew it was time for a log.

----------


## bikeral

> I hate it worse!


Dude, I spent 10 months bulking or maintaining. 10 months well spent.

----------


## kelkel

> bahaha. I know this is all foreign to you Kel. There are actually fat bastards out there that have fatty deposits covering their muscle.



Say it ain't so. Somebody's been lying to me.

----------


## bikeral

> Say it ain't so. Somebody's been lying to me.


Those bastards

----------


## kelkel

I blame Lunk. But on a serious note, great thread title. Just "had" to read it.

----------


## Back In Black

How many weeks of those 5 have you been a grumpy bastard? 5 or 5?

----------


## bikeral

> I blame Lunk. But on a serious note, great thread title. Just "had" to read it.


Glad you chimed in.

----------


## bikeral

> How many weeks of those 5 have you been a grumpy bastard? 5 or 5?


I've been a grumpy bastard all my life. But probably got grumpier when the thought of cutting crossed my mind.

----------


## bikeral

PM

Dead lifts
Bent over dumbell rows
Plate loaded seated rows
Wide lat pulldown ss cable pullovers
narrow pulldown

Need to plan meals a bit better I am under on everything today.

1859 cals/F43/C188/P177

----------


## austinite

Sweet. Gooooooooooooo AL!!!

----------


## gearbox

> PM
> 
> Dead lifts
> Bent over dumbell rows
> Plate loaded seated rows
> Wide lat pulldown ss cable pullovers
> narrow pulldown
> 
> Need to plan meals a bit better I am under on everything today.
> ...


I would lower crabs and up pro alot and fat a little. Do you know if you're carb or pro sensitive

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Been back cutting for about 5 weeks now. Logging all my food. Figured I start a log while I'm feeling so industrious.


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I would lower crabs and up pro alot and fat a little. Do you know if you're carb or pro sensitive


Those crabs can get ya especially with those sharp pinchers.

----------


## bikeral

> Sweet. Gooooooooooooo AL!!!


Aust thanks for stopping by.




> I would lower crabs and up pro alot and fat a little. Do you know if you're carb or pro sensitive


Yep I will be posting my target cals macros today. Thanks




> 


I was hoping you would find my new hole and stalk me.




> Those crabs can get ya especially with those sharp pinchers.


bahaha I missed that.

----------


## bikeral

OK so the numbers.....

Age 48
Height 6' 1"
Weight 231 lbs
BF % 21
LBM 182.5 lbs
Estimate TDEE 2737
Planned calories/Macros 
2300 Calories
P 258 grams 45%
C 201 grams 35%
F 51 grams 20%

----------


## bikeral

Today AM
60 mins fasted cardio
7 sets Abcore

----------


## RaginCajun

morning bud!

look into austinite's fat loss protocol, seems to be helping a lot of people, including myself

this log is going to make me get back after it, cardio wise! still battling tendonitis, so no weight lifting with upper body yet

just have to plan your carb load for the weekends!!!

----------


## bikeral

> morning bud!
> 
> look into austinite's fat loss protocol, seems to be helping a lot of people, including myself
> 
> this log is going to make me get back after it, cardio wise! still battling tendonitis, so no weight lifting with upper body yet
> 
> just have to plan your carb load for the weekends!!!


Where is that fat loss protocol? tendonitis sucks man, I went 2 years barely able to curl. Hope you get back at it soon but rest seems to be the only fix.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where is that fat loss protocol? tendonitis sucks man, I went 2 years barely able to curl. Hope you get back at it soon but rest seems to be the only fix.


supplement section

----------


## RaginCajun

here ya go: http://forums.steroid.com/supplement...ml#post6665860

----------


## bikeral

Thanks buddy

----------


## gearbox

> OK so the numbers.....
> 
> Age 48
> Height 6' 1"
> Weight 231 lbs
> BF % 21
> LBM 182.5 lbs
> Estimate TDEE 2737
> Planned calories/Macros 
> ...


I would switch carbs and fats ratio if it was me. And I would lower tdee another 200.

----------


## bikeral

> I would switch carbs and fats ratio if it was me. And I would lower tdee another 200.



I may lower intake in a couple weeks depending on results. i am doing 60 mins cardio 4-6 days a week AM fasted + 4-5 days PM weight training so I did not want to start at a huge deficit. I really don't do very well with low carb diet. But I am willing to try different things if my initial plan is not working as expected.

Thanks for the input.

----------


## gearbox

> I may lower intake in a couple weeks depending on results. i am doing 60 mins cardio 4-6 days a week AM fasted + 4-5 days PM weight training so I did not want to start at a huge deficit. I really don't do very well with low carb diet. But I am willing to try different things if my initial plan is not working as expected.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Props on the fasted cardio. Its not easy being consistent on something so boring. I would of recommended something different if your bf was lower. 
You should get results pretty quickly at first. Good luck bro

----------


## bikeral

Thanks gearbox perhaps after a few weeks I'll change it up a bit.

----------


## Back In Black

Are you cutting back on the bourbon and cigars or accounting for them in your macro's?

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM (Yesterday)

Went to gym after work and had a great chest workout

At 7 PM I was at 1705 calories F43/C139/P183 think I was pretty much on track to get my goal macros in.
Then after gym I went for a 3 mile walk. stopped at 3 bars. Had steak frites at a restaurant (did not eat the fries just steak and salad) and had a few beers. 

Today is off day but I plan to go to gym and do 60 mins cardio. Had protein pancakes for breakfast.

----------


## bikeral

> Are you cutting back on the bourbon and cigars or accounting for them in your macro's?



Cigars will probably never get cut back. During cut I will limit beers to one day a week.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Got my 60 mins cardio in. Probably walk dog for a few miles after dinner. It is my rest day after all so I don't want to go crazy.

----------


## Back In Black

> Cigars will probably never get cut back. During cut I will limit beers to one day a week.


One day.

All day.

Nice :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> One day.
> 
> All day.
> 
> Nice


bahaha cheat day

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM 60 mins fasted cardio @7AM

Just got back from Fairway and dropped 340.00 on groceries. Should be set for all my meals this week.

----------


## bikeral

Sunday PM
Legs

Leg extensions
Standing leg curls
Squats
Leg press ss calf extension

----------


## bikeral

Todays cals/macros
2371 cals/F66/C200/P236

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Todays cals/macros
> 2371 cals/F66/C200/P236


YOU ARE SERIOUS! Nice!

----------


## bikeral

> YOU ARE SERIOUS! Nice!


I'm trying. Usually weekends are harder to keep it together but this weekend went well.

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins fasted cardio
10 sets abcore

----------


## RaginCajun

> Monday AM
> 60 mins fasted cardio
> 10 sets abcore


there ya go!

keep it up

----------


## bikeral

> there ya go!
> 
> keep it up


Thanks bud. I am back in the groove.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Back in the groove is good al..  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Back in the groove is good al..


Thanks buddy. Hope to keep at it for a while.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Delts/Traps/Tri

cals 2057/F58/C134/P236

Still need to tweak my diet

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thanks buddy. Hope to keep at it for a while.


well looks like we're cutting together so ill be keepin an eye on ur commitment!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> well looks like we're cutting together so ill be keepin an eye on ur commitment!



Just like old times. I see you are at that UD2 again. Someday I'll try that.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 mins fasted cardio

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Deadlifts/Upper back

Cals/macros 2292/F54/C190/P249

Thats about as close to my targets as I expect to get. Need to take a day off sine these 2x a day are catching up with this old bastard. Plan to just do AM cardio tomorrow.

----------


## RaginCajun

Bam!

Twoadays!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Monday PM
> Delts/Traps/Tri
> 
> cals 2057/F58/C134/P236
> 
> Still need to tweak my diet


Will u be lowering protein????

----------


## bikeral

> Will u be lowering protein????


this is my planned cals/macros
Planned calories/Macros 
2300 Calories
P 258 grams 45%
C 201 grams 35%
F 51 grams 20%

Took me a few day to get it right. I'll do this for a couple weeks and see how the results go.

----------


## bikeral

> Bam!
> 
> Twoadays!


Bam!

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wednesday AM
> 60 mins fasted cardio


Bam!

3 n a row!

----------


## bikeral

> Bam!
> 
> 3 n a row!


Yea buddy the cardio I need to keep up.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
Chest/Biceps
Ended up feeling good so went in and got it done...

Cals/Macros 2392/F60/C181/P280

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Are you a cardio bunny yet????  :1blobbounce:  :Smiling:  :Elephant: 




> Yea buddy the cardio I need to keep up.

----------


## bikeral

> Are you a cardio bunny yet????


Hi GGR. Hope everything is going well for you. Looking forward to your new log and new plan.

I am in the AM cardio club. Same faces every morning.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 Mins fasted cardio
10 sets Abcore

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Legs
Leg extensions
Stiff leg deads
Squats

Thats it I am officially shot. Plan to take off Friday and Saturday and be back Sunday. Body is screaming.

Cals 2293/F62/C174/P250

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi GGR. Hope everything is going well for you. Looking forward to your new log and new plan.
> 
> I am in the AM cardio club. Same faces every morning.


Sounds like the am bunny club too me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bikeral

> Sounds like the am bunny club too me.


haha. Hope you have a great weekend. Can we expect new log Monday?

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM 
30 mins fasted cardio

----------


## bikeral

1 week results

Weight 228lbs -3lbs
BF% 20.5% -.5%

Original BF 48.51
BF today 46.74
BF loss 1.77lbs

LBM loss 1.23

Plan to do a bit less cardio maybe 30 mins and keep weight loss between 1-2lbs/week and hopefully maintain more LBM.

----------


## RaginCajun

That's pretty good for only one week!

Just imagine in 6 more!

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh al 1/2 % per week is great..

----------


## bikeral

> That's pretty good for only one week!
> 
> Just imagine in 6 more!





> yeh al 1/2 % per week is great..



What do you guys think about the LBM loss? Do you agree I should do a bit less cardio and lose 1-2lbs a week?

----------


## RaginCajun

> What do you guys think about the LBM loss? Do you agree I should do a bit less cardio and lose 1-2lbs a week?


how are you so sure you lost LBM?

water can have a lot to do with estimating bodyfat.

i think you should try to keep it at 1-2lbs per week, but i am thinking water is a culprit here.

see where you stand in another week then reassess

----------


## Back In Black

> how are you so sure you lost LBM?
> 
> water can have a lot to do with estimating bodyfat.
> 
> i think you should try to keep it at 1-2lbs per week, but i am thinking water is a culprit here.
> 
> see where you stand in another week then reassess


^^^^this

Unless you are running a zero carb approach? If you are I might have to kick hick you :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> What do you guys think about the LBM loss? Do you agree I should do a bit less cardio and lose 1-2lbs a week?


agree with cajun.. id give it more time. also how are u checking ur bf%??

----------


## bikeral

> how are you so sure you lost LBM?
> 
> water can have a lot to do with estimating bodyfat.
> 
> i think you should try to keep it at 1-2lbs per week, but i am thinking water is a culprit here.
> 
> see where you stand in another week then reassess





> ^^^^this
> 
> Unless you are running a zero carb approach? If you are I might have to kick hick you





> agree with cajun.. id give it more time. also how are u checking ur bf%??



Thanks guys, just worried to go to far cutting. i'll keep it up for another week and see results.

Checking bodyfat with bioimpedence device. Please don't laugh. bahahaha

----------


## bikeral

Friday night went out with wife for our anniversary. Diet went out window.
Saturday went to dinner party. At least it was chicken breast fajitas. Still over ate.

Sunday back in game

30 mins cardio
Delts/Traps/Triceps
60 mins PWO cardio

----------


## bikeral

Monday
AM 60 mins cardio
7 sets abcore

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thanks guys, just worried to go to far cutting. i'll keep it up for another week and see results.
> 
> *Checking bodyfat with bioimpedence device. Please don't laugh.* bahahaha


yeh i would not rely too much on that thing..

----------


## bikeral

> yeh i would not rely too much on that thing..


it is good enough to get a trend. Thats all I'm looking for.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM

35 mins cardio
Dead lifts
Upper back
20 mins PWO cardio

Cals 2020/F47/C149/P240

----------


## --->>405<<---

> it is good enough to get a trend. Thats all I'm looking for.


yessir, i meant more for being concerned about lost LBM and such  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> yessir, i meant more for being concerned about lost LBM and such


Once I get down to 18% I'll take a pic so you guys can give an estimate. Too fat now for pics  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Way to keep at it bud 

Hope you and your wife had a good anniversary

----------


## bikeral

> Way to keep at it bud 
> 
> Hope you and your wife had a good anniversary


Thanks bud

Ate too much, drank too much. Had a good time. Now I am paying  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:  from one foodie to another! LOL

I am trying to rationalize my own cheat meal approach. Should I on Saturday, Sunday when I am weaker and more likely to cheat anyway or respect the cheat by doing midweek??? or do one every other week or once a month. I haven't figured it out for myself :/ I read where some don't cheat for months and months and months on a cut and they ARENOT PREPPING for contest.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## bikeral

> from one foodie to another! LOL
> 
> I am trying to rationalize my own cheat meal approach. Should I on Saturday, Sunday when I am weaker and more likely to cheat anyway or respect the cheat by doing midweek??? or do one every other week or once a month. I haven't figured it out for myself :/ I read where some don't cheat for months and months and months on a cut and they ARENOT PREPPING for contest.


I always cheat on weekends. I know cheating every week kills all my hard work but I try to balance. Probably every other week would be good for me to maintain getting results and still live a bit. Last weekend I had 2 free for all cheats and probably no matter how hard I work this week at best I'll break even.

Looking forward to your new log  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Last night took off from gym.

Wednesday AM
60 mins fasted cardio
9 sets abcore

----------


## bikeral

In case anyone cares, I still hate to cut. This sucks.

----------


## Back In Black

> In case anyone cares, I still hate to cut. This sucks.


In case you care, you are not alone. Everybody hates to cut. But everybody loves the results.

Hang in there big man :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> In case anyone cares, I still hate to cut. This sucks.


That is why I try to cut slowly!

Been cutting ever since I joined! Hahahaha!

----------


## bikeral

> In case you care, you are not alone. Everybody hates to cut. But everybody loves the results.
> 
> Hang in there big man


Yea, Just figured I'd keep my theme going. I'm hanging for a bit still. Just been spoiled the last 10 months.

----------


## bikeral

> That is why I try to cut slowly!
> 
> Been cutting ever since I joined! Hahahaha!


I always say "cutting is for losers" hope I lose some fat  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
15 min cardio warmup
Chest/Biceps
20 mins PWO cardio

----------


## bikeral

cals 2262/F61/C164/P249

----------


## Back In Black

> cals 2262/F61/C164/P249


Seems pretty low buddy, especially if you are lifting 3-4 times per week and doing lots of cardio. Careful monitoring of weight and LBM required please :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Seems pretty low buddy, especially if you are lifting 3-4 times per week and doing lots of cardio. Careful monitoring of weight and LBM required please


Yes sir. Thanks mate.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey al, just checking in there buddy  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> hey al, just checking in there buddy


Whats happening pal? Just trucking along here.

----------


## Gaspaco

Do you have 8pack already biky??  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Do you have 8pack already biky??


bahaha. If you are talking 8 pack of abs the answer is no. If you are talking 6 pack of beer, I'll be picking up tomorrow.  :Wink:

----------


## Gaspaco

> bahaha. If you are talking 8 pack of abs the answer is no. If you are talking 6 pack of beer, I'll be picking up tomorrow.


Better that than none  :Big Grin:

----------


## bikeral

> Better that than none


In many ways.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
15 mins cardio 
legs
20 mins pwo cardio
cals2397/F59/C194/P259

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM 
60 mins fasted cardio
10 sets abcore

----------


## bikeral

Week 2 numbers

weight 228.6 +.6lbs
BF% -.4%

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Week 2 numbers
> 
> weight 228.6 +.6lbs
> BF% -.4%


Stalker checking in.  :Wink: . For me very soon Al. Having a last bit of fun this weekend until I have to track every morsel I put in mouth. I have been practicing on my fitness pal. Logging every bite bites.lol 

R u happy with the results? is this a weekly or cumulative summary??

----------


## RaginCajun

> Week 2 numbers weight 228.6 +.6lbs BF% -.4%


Def water from last week.

I bet it would drop if you didn't carb load tonite!

----------


## bikeral

> Stalker checking in. . For me very soon Al. Having a last bit of fun this weekend until I have to track every morsel I put in mouth. I have been practicing on my fitness pal. Logging every bite bites.lol 
> 
> R u happy with the results? is this a weekly or cumulative summary??


Always happy to have you stop by. Results are good. Pants keep getting looser and I look leaner in mirror. That is a better gauge then weight or my BF gizmo.

The results are weekly every Friday. I may go to every other week since weight for me fluctuates alot.

----------


## bikeral

> Def water from last week.
> 
> I bet it would drop if you didn't carb load tonite!


Yea, weight for me fluctuates alot. Unfortunately I had a light carb load last night with a cheat meal  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Saturday PM
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

you making me look bad! LOL

----------


## bikeral

> you making me look bad! LOL


Hopefully getting you motivated to get at it

Hope you are having great weekend

----------


## bikeral

Sunday PM
15 mins cardio warmup
Delts/Traps/Tri
30 mins pwo cardio

cooking for the week now  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

sunday cals/macros

cals 2485/F50/C261/P262

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sunday PM 15 mins cardio warmup Delts/Traps/Tri 30 mins pwo cardio cooking for the week now


Nice, what ya cookin?

----------


## bikeral

> Nice, what ya cookin?


Made 8 lbs chicken breast, 6 cups brown rice, a few bags veggies.

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

morning bud

still after it i see!

giddy up!

----------


## --->>405<<---

yo al.. wat up man?  :Smilie:  happy monday .. (yay  :Wink:  )

----------


## bikeral

> yo al.. wat up man?  happy monday .. (yay  )


Happy monday pal. hope yer back gets better soon.

Just keeping at it here. One day at a time.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Dead lifts/Back

cals 2443/F73/C189/P254

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 mins fasted cardio
7 sets abcore

----------


## RaginCajun

yo bud, what is abcore? a machine?

----------


## bikeral

> yo bud, what is abcore? a machine?


An ab machine. Have not done abs in months so I'm just getting them awake with a few sets of these every other day.

----------


## RaginCajun

gotcha, look like a sex chair!

----------


## jasc

> gotcha, look like a sex chair!


hahaha!

It looks like it's straight out of Marcus's dungeon

----------


## bikeral

> hahaha!
> 
> It looks like it's straight out of Marcus's dungeon


I hid the latex suit for the pic

----------


## jasc

> I hid the latex suit for the pic


Good call, don't want the big guy to get any ideas

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
60 mins cardio

cals 2079/F41/C179/P244

I know I'm a bit under cals today but I just ate a pint of egg whites and a cup of diced potatoes. Doubt I will eat again before I go to sleep.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Under On cals  :Hmmmm:  

How does that happen!!?!??!!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Under On cals  
> 
> How does that happen!!?!??!!


And not hungry  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins fasted cardio

----------


## jasc

> Wednesday AM
> 60 mins fasted cardio


Nice work Al!

I don't know how you do it, but keep up the good work

----------


## bikeral

> Nice work Al!
> 
> I don't know how you do it, but keep up the good work


I don't know either. Once I get in the groove I just don't think about it. bahaha

Thanks for stopping by. All this cardio is making me thirsty  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
Chest/Biceps
No PWO cardio

Upped the cals a bit today to make up for yesterday and because I was feeling really drained after 2 60 min sessions of cardio yesterday.

Cals 2645/F75/C272/P232

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins fasted cardio
10 sets Abcore

----------


## RaginCajun

someone say thirsty?

isn't it thirsty thursday?

keep the ball rolling forward!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I don't know either. Once I get in the groove I just don't think about it. bahaha
> 
> Thanks for stopping by. *All this cardio is making me thirsty*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIyp...detailpage#t=7  :LOL:

----------


## bikeral

> someone say thirsty?
> 
> isn't it thirsty thursday?
> 
> keep the ball rolling forward!





> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIyp...detailpage#t=7


Gotta stay good. No pretzels no beer.  :Frown:

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM

I hate doing legs just as much as I hate to cut.
Got legs done. No PWO cardio. I am shot. Need a break. Maybe in January I'll take one.

Cals 2098/F45/C179/P243

----------


## kelkel

> Thursday PM
> 
> *I hate doing legs just as much as I hate to cut.*
> Got legs done. No PWO cardio. I am shot. Need a break. Maybe in January I'll take one.
> 
> Cals 2098/F45/C179/P243



Waaaaaaaa......


But seriously, just checkin in on ya...

----------


## bikeral

> Waaaaaaaa......
> 
> 
> But seriously, just checkin in on ya...


Hey Kel, Glad you stopped by. I'm still trucking along bitching and complaining as much as possible.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thursday PM I hate doing legs just as much as I hate to cut. Got legs done. No PWO cardio. I am shot. Need a break. Maybe in January I'll take one. Cals 2098/F45/C179/P243


Legs are my fav, especially squats!

----------


## bikeral

> Legs are my fav, especially squats!


 :Bsflag:  :Liar:  bahahahaha  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
60 mins fasted cardio

----------


## bikeral

Friday numbers

Weight 226.2 lbs -2.4lbs
BF 19.5% -.5%

Started at 231 lbs 21% BF

In 3 weeks lost 4.8 lbs and 1.5% BF

----------


## Back In Black

Good numbers :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

> Hey Kel, Glad you stopped by. I'm still trucking along *bitching and complaining as much as possible*.


Well, consistency is key....




> bahahahaha


Hysterical. It's my fav day. No BS!

----------


## bikeral

> Well, consistency is key....
> 
> 
> 
> Hysterical. *It's my fav day. No BS!*



I will definitely be consistent with the bitching.

OK I believe you, but only because you are using a tree trunk as an AV pic this week.

----------


## bikeral

> Good numbers


Thanks mate. I am actually quite happy with the pace.

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM 
60 mins fasted cardio

Actually took the whole day off yesterday. Not even cardio. Plus I had the mother of all cheat meals. Took the family out to a Spanish restaurant in Newark.

I ate all of the below in a 4 hour meal
Bread and butter
Garlic bread
Shrimp with garlic
Grilled octopus
Potatoes alioli
Filet Mignon
Salmon stuffed with crab
Lamb chops
Chocolate lava cake with vanilla ice cream
Pecan pie with vanilla ice cream
Tortufo
2 beers
1 bottle of Rioja wine
1 capuchino
1 cup brandy
1 cigar

Gonna be tuff to make that fit my macros...

----------


## bikeral

Sunday PM
Delts/Traps/Triceps

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sunday AM 60 mins fasted cardio Actually took the whole day off yesterday. Not even cardio. Plus I had the mother of all cheat meals. Took the family out to a Spanish restaurant in Newark. I ate all of the below in a 4 hour meal Bread and butter Garlic bread Shrimp with garlic Grilled octopus Potatoes alioli Filet Mignon Salmon stuffed with crab Lamb chops Chocolate lava cake with vanilla ice cream Pecan pie with vanilla ice cream Tortufo 2 beers 1 bottle of Rioja wine 1 capuchino 1 cup brandy 1 cigar Gonna be tuff to make that fit my macros...


Damn sounds delicious!

Def tough to fit that cigar in your macros

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sunday AM
> 60 mins fasted cardio
> 
> Actually took the whole day off yesterday. Not even cardio. Plus I had the mother of all cheat meals. Took the family out to a Spanish restaurant in Newark.
> 
> I ate all of the below in a 4 hour meal
> Bread and butter
> Garlic bread
> Shrimp with garlic
> ...


My o my. Wow. Wow. Holy wow. Four hours! I hope u didn't pay by the ounce. Lol

----------


## kelkel

I know where you'll be spending the next 4 hours or so.....

. :Poop2:  :Poop2:  :Poop2:

----------


## bikeral

> Damn sounds delicious!
> 
> Def tough to fit that cigar in your macros


Was good, mostly sharing and tapas. The desert and bread and butter were the killers.




> My o my. Wow. Wow. Holy wow. Four hours! I hope u didn't pay by the ounce. Lol


Bill was not as bad as I thought it would be. Gonna be tough making progress this week after that meal but I am determined to do so.




> I know where you'll be spending the next 4 hours or so.....
> 
> .


bahahaha. Got a good laugh this morning when I saw this.

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins fasted cardio
10 sets of ab work

----------


## --->>405<<---

and another happy monday it is there al..  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> and another happy monday it is there al..


Happy Monday. Time to tear it up in the gym.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
15 min cardio 
Dead lifts
Upper back
30 mins cardio

cals 2014/F50/C166/P219
Keeping cals a bit low this week after that major cheat meal Saturday

----------


## GirlyGymRat

ok, you really keeping the pressure on....

----------


## bikeral

> ok, you really keeping the pressure on....


I was going to PM you since I can't seem to find your new log.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 mins fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

the truck is still truckin i see!

----------


## bikeral

> the truck is still truckin i see!


I'm trying pal.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
60 mins cardio
10 sets abcore
3 sets abcoaster

cals 2338/F57/C202/P251

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i am dragging and looking for someone who has gone MIA. I should start the diet portion and just do what i know what to do. 



> I was going to PM you since I can't seem to find your new log.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i wouldn't even think to go here LOL




> I know where you'll be spending the next 4 hours or so.....
> 
> .

----------


## bikeral

> i am dragging and looking for someone who has gone MIA. I should start the diet portion and just do what i know what to do.


Start the log. You know we will support you. As usual when I am logging I am more on track.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins fasted cardio

----------


## bikeral

> i wouldn't even think to go here LOL


That was funny though......

----------


## RaginCajun

What type of cardio are you doing?

Do you ever switch it up?

----------


## bikeral

> What type of cardio are you doing?
> 
> Do you ever switch it up?


I usually do elliptical but sometimes do incline treadmill. HR at about 125 BPS

Pretty easy just calorie burn mode. Watch the news and time goes by fast.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

you shamed me into it!  :Smilie:  Thanks! 

http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...l-fat-fit.html




> Start the log. You know we will support you. As usual when I am logging I am more on track.

----------


## bikeral

> you shamed me into it!  Thanks! 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...l-fat-fit.html


Great news!!! I will make sure to check in on you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I usually do elliptical but sometimes do incline treadmill. HR at about 125 BPS
> 
> Pretty easy just calorie burn mode. Watch the news and time goes by fast.


gotcha

ever think of switching it up for HIIT style cardio to switch it up? 

for example, sprint for 30 sec, walk for 1 min. repeat 10-20 times.

just some thoughts in case you were getting bored

----------


## bikeral

> gotcha
> 
> ever think of switching it up for HIIT style cardio to switch it up? 
> 
> for example, sprint for 30 sec, walk for 1 min. repeat 10-20 times.
> 
> just some thoughts in case you were getting bored


I have done HIIT in the past with good results. The low intensity cardio just works for me cause its so easy that I do not miss days.
At this point I barely notice I'm moving. Its about the only time I watch the idiot box so that keeps me entertained.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
15 mins cardio
Chest/Biceps
30 mins cardio

cals 2103/F52/C168/P239

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have done HIIT in the past with good results. The low intensity cardio just works for me cause its so easy that I do not miss days.
> At this point I barely notice I'm moving. Its about the only time I watch the idiot box so that keeps me entertained.


i understand, just didn't know if you were bored with it or not

----------


## bikeral

> i understand, just didn't know if you were bored with it or not


I'm good. Plenty of cardio bunnies keep me interested.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
20 mins cardio warm up
Legs  :Barf: 
20 mins PW cardio

cals 2369/F56/C186/P275

----------


## GirlyGymRat

did you puke? 



> Thursday PM
> 20 mins cardio warm up
> Legs 
> 20 mins PW cardio
> 
> cals 2369/F56/C186/P275

----------


## bikeral

> did you puke?


No. I never puke but the last few heavy sets of leg presses my body feels like its about to explode.

Did I mention I hate doing legs.... bahahahaha

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No. I never puke but the last few heavy sets of leg presses my body feels like its about to explode.
> 
> Did I mention I hate doing legs.... bahahahaha


yeh, i read that. I tried doing legs after a cycle class....ONCE. I got Charlie Horses in feet, calves, but i haven't puked yet. I hat puking but would like to once, just so i can say i did. blahahahahaha

----------


## kelkel

> No. I never puke but the last few heavy sets of leg presses my body feels like its about to explode.
> 
> *Did I mention I hate doing legs.*... bahahahaha


All the time, actually.

----------


## bikeral

> yeh, i read that. I tried doing legs after a cycle class....ONCE. I got Charlie Horses in feet, calves, but i haven't puked yet. I hat puking but would like to once, just so i can say i did. blahahahahaha


If you must puke... Do some heavy leg presses all the way down after eating a big meal and a few shots of cheap tequila.

Make sure someone is ready to take a pic so you can post it.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> All the time, actually.


Just want to make sure you are keeping track Kel.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
60 mins fasted cardio
11 sets abcore

Weight 226.2 Change from last week 0
BF% 19.0 change from last week -.5%  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Friday AM
> 60 mins fasted cardio
> 11 sets abcore
> 
> Weight 226.2 Change from last week 0
> BF% 19.0 change from last week -.5%


change is good!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Friday AM
> 60 mins fasted cardio
> 11 sets abcore
> 
> Weight 226.2 Change from last week 0
> BF% 19.0 change from last week -.5%


Even after your mega cheat!!! How nice for you.  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

> Friday AM
> 60 mins fasted cardio
> 11 sets abcore
> 
> Weight 226.2 Change from last week 0
> BF% 19.0 change from last week -.5%


Nice work Al!

----------


## jasc

> yeh, i read that. I tried doing legs after a cycle class....ONCE. I got Charlie Horses in feet, calves, but i haven't puked yet. I hat puking but would like to once, just so i can say i did. blahahahahaha


If you really want to puke, finish squatting by doing an all out dropset. It makes me feel sick everytime.

----------


## bikeral

> Even after your mega cheat!!! How nice for you.





> Nice work Al!





> change is good!



Thanks guys. I will take a drop in BF with no weight loss any day of the week. Maybe this calories cycling is something I should continue to do.
I calculated my average daily calories was about 3000. Taking into account 5 low calorie days, one moderate calorie day, and one high calorie day.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> If you really want to puke, finish squatting by doing an all out dropset. It makes me feel sick everytime.


I am not a fan of puke but seems to be the ultimate finish. Lol. The worst I ever felt was cramping in calves, feet and Charlie horse later. Hours later. And once not able to bend over or move to or from a seated position without extreme pain for 2 days.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks guys. I will take a drop in BF with no weight loss any day of the week. Maybe this calories cycling is something I should continue to do.
> I calculated my average daily calories was about 3000. Taking into account 5 low calorie days, one moderate calorie day, and one high calorie day.


I didnt realize you were carb cycling. Lots of members have great results with this approach  :Smilie: .

----------


## bikeral

> I didnt realize you were carb cycling. Lots of members have great results with this approach .



Not really carb cycling. Its more like calorie cycle unplanned. I went out and ate like a pig saturday so I restricted cals heavy rest of week.
But it worked out well this week so it may have similar results to carb cycling. Plus I can say I am intentionally eating like a pig.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not really carb cycling. Its more like calorie cycle unplanned. I went out and ate like a pig saturday so I restricted cals heavy rest of week. But it worked out well this week so it may have similar results to carb cycling. Plus I can say I am intentionally eating like a pig.


I basically do something like this. I love eating!

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins fasted cardio
10 sets abcore

----------


## RaginCajun

consistent i see!

that is key to all of this!

BAM!

----------


## bikeral

> consistent i see!
> 
> that is key to all of this!
> 
> BAM!


Consistent yes. But I was really bad over the weekend.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am consistently BAD! or something like that! blahahahahahaha




> Consistent yes. But I was really bad over the weekend.

----------


## bikeral

> I am consistently BAD! or something like that! blahahahahahaha


Yes I will have to work on the weekends. It was my sisters birthday party Saturday and I went a bit over board......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes I will have to work on the weekends. It was my sisters birthday party Saturday and I went a bit over board......


It's hard not to for a foodie.  :Smilie: . If this was easy, everyone would be fit!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am consistently BAD! or something like that! blahahahahahaha


Bahahaha, and your right!

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
20 mins cardio warmup
Delts/Traps/Tri
20 mins PWO cardio

----------


## kelkel

> Monday PM
> *20 mins cardio warmup*
> Delts/Traps/Tri
> *20 mins PWO cardio*


Twice? Really? You poking fun at me?

----------


## bikeral

> Twice? Really? You poking fun at me?


I've been slacking for the last 4 weeks. Time to get serious.

Nice new avatar. She looks like someone I'd like to know.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 mins cardio done before eating breakfast...

----------


## RaginCajun

datta boy!

----------


## bikeral

> datta boy!


Still at it bud.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
20 mins cardio warmup
Dead lifts/Upper back
20 mins PWO cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tuesday PM 20 mins cardio warmup Dead lifts/Upper back 20 mins PWO cardio


Kel's not gonna like that! Hahahaha

----------


## bikeral

> Kel's not gonna like that! Hahahaha


It's my new standard. Approved by Kel.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

It's humpday!

Go get it biker!

Daytona is right around the corner!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> It's humpday!
> 
> Go get it biker!
> 
> Daytona is right around the corner!!!!



Yea, looking forward to vacation but hope it does not screw up my progress too bad. Probably skip the carb loading this weekend.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
45 mins cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

have fun on vacay!!! are you planning to workout and enjoy the "sights"??!!?? 




> Yea, looking forward to vacation but hope it does not screw up my progress too bad. Probably skip the carb loading this weekend.

----------


## bikeral

> have fun on vacay!!! are you planning to workout and enjoy the "sights"??!!??


Hmmm, I'll be on my bike for 2 days then 3 days of bike week in Daytona. Doubt I'll get any workouts but I will enjoy the sights.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## kelkel

> Hmmm, I'll be on my bike for 2 days then *3 days of bike week in Daytona*. Doubt I'll get any workouts but I will enjoy the sights.


Very jealous! What do you ride bikeral? I'm trying to work out getting to Sturgis next year.

----------


## bikeral

> Very jealous! What do you ride bikeral? I'm trying to work out getting to Sturgis next year.


I have an Ultra Limited and a Fatboy. I'm dropping off the Ultra in Florida for the winter. Hopefully get down there a couple times during the snow season. Last time I was in Sturgis was 2007. Great time.

You ride a Streetglide right? Think I saw you post a pic at some point.

----------


## kelkel

Yep. Absolutely love it. Trying to decide what size highway bars I want to put on it. I like the LA Choppers Style but can't decide between 10" or 13".

La Chopper Primeapes Apes 10" Black Bagger Bars for Harley FLHT Bagger | eBay

or

La Chopper Primeapes 13" Black Bagger Bars for Harley Davidson | eBay

On the bike they show with the 13" bars my windshield is the exact same Klockworks one. Leaning toward this one but tough to decide.

----------


## bikeral

> Yep. Absolutely love it. Trying to decide what size highway bars I want to put on it. I like the LA Choppers Style but can't decide between 10" or 13".
> 
> La Chopper Primeapes Apes 10" Black Bagger Bars for Harley FLHT Bagger | eBay
> 
> or
> 
> La Chopper Primeapes 13" Black Bagger Bars for Harley Davidson | eBay
> 
> On the bike they show with the 13" bars my windshield is the exact same Klockworks one. Leaning toward this one but tough to decide.


I had Apes on a Roadking I had before the Ultra. On long rides my hands would get numb from being up so high. Those 13's probably have your hands sitting above your shoulders when you are riding right?

----------


## kelkel

13's are pretty much level. Naturally depending on how straight up you sit. They offer 12's that are cheaper but not styled as well. These LA Choppers are also wider than most at 39" which I like. May be best to order the 10's, hook em up lightly, sit on it and decide. If I don't like it return it and change. Local independent shop just a couple miles from my house. Thoughts?

----------


## bikeral

> 13's are pretty much level. Naturally depending on how straight up you sit. They offer 12's that are cheaper but not styled as well. These LA Choppers are also wider than most at 39" which I like. May be best to order the 10's, hook em up lightly, sit on it and decide. If I don't like it return it and change. Local independent shop just a couple miles from my house. Thoughts?


Do you go on long rides? 600-1000 miles a day? If so that sounds like a plan and you will probably want to stick with the 10's. If you just ride around town and occasionally ride an hour or 2 I'm sure those 13's will look pretty cool and be worth the numb hands.  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

We can take some hikes. Appreciate the input!

----------


## bikeral

> We can take some hikes. Appreciate the input!


Let me know how that goes.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
20 mins cardio warmup
Chest/Biceps
20 mins cardio PWO

----------


## GirlyGymRat

show off! hahahahahaha



> Thursday PM
> 20 mins cardio warmup
> Chest/Biceps
> 20 mins cardio PWO

----------


## bikeral

> show off! hahahahahaha


I call it the Kel routine.

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
60 mins cardio

Going to be rough day. Had physical at 10AM she did not check my prostate. I am a bit let down about that.
Did not bring prepared meals to work today because I will be offsite. So far had a chicken wrap and coffee.

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM
20 mins cardio
Thats it I am wiped.

Did good with diet.

----------


## kelkel

BTW, I'm in the middle of eating a whole large barbeque chicken pizza. Just sharing the happiness and thought you'd want to know.

----------


## bikeral

> BTW, I'm in the middle of eating a whole large barbeque chicken pizza. Just sharing the happiness and thought you'd want to know.


Sounds great. I just saw the vid of the competitive eater eating 12000 calories in less than an hour. Think I'll order a large pepperoni pizza.

----------


## kelkel

Just don't blame me. 

I fell two pieces short. My son said he wanted two. The nerve!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Al hows the cut going bro?

----------


## bikeral

> Just don't blame me. 
> 
> I fell two pieces short. My son said he wanted two. The nerve!


Felt guilty. Had 2 rice cakes with almound butter instead  :Smilie: 




> Al hows the cut going bro?


All good buddy. I'm being good this weekend since I'm going away Tuesday.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday AM
Did nothing

Made protein pancakes for breakfast

Plan to go to gym in an hour or 2.
Weighed in at 222.8lbs last week 226.2 Loss 3.4lbs
BF 18.8 last week 19 loss .2%
Last week did not lose any weight so guess it averages out, water, bla bla

----------


## Back In Black

All in the right direction buddy :Smilie: 

Are you gonna mess it up when you go away?

I have a Christmas menu tasting on Wednesday, that could go horribly wrong:/

----------


## bikeral

> All in the right direction buddy
> 
> Are you gonna mess it up when you go away?
> 
> I have a Christmas menu tasting on Wednesday, that could go horribly wrong:/


Thanks mate. Going to be tough not taking a step back while I'm away. I will try to eat well as much as possible but I can't lie, I like to eat and drink on vacation.  :Smilie: 

Enjoy the menu tasting. Next time I'm on your side of the pond I'll give you ample notice so we can get a Tetleys.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday PM
20 mins cardio warmup
Delts/Traps/Triceps

Thats it. taking a break from cardio today.

Cooked 6lbs chicken breast.

Was starting to get tired of cutting. I feel tiny at 222lbs. Wore a tank top to gym today and was surprised to see veins all over shoulders. That got me motivated to continue cutting. But I still hate it.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Saturday PM
> 20 mins cardio warmup
> Delts/Traps/Triceps
> 
> Thats it. taking a break from cardio today.
> 
> Cooked 6lbs chicken breast.
> 
> Was starting to get tired of cutting. I feel tiny at 222lbs. Wore a tank top to gym today and was surprised to see veins all over shoulders. That got me motivated to continue cutting. But I still hate it.


Remember those shoulder veins on vacation. Flex in the mirror a few times and say " I look MARVeLOUS, simply marveLOUS ". This of course after you wipe your eyebrows, wink and remind yourself you are cutting!! :wink:

----------


## kelkel

> Saturday PM
> 20 mins cardio warmup
> Delts/Traps/Triceps
> 
> Thats it. taking a break from cardio today.
> 
> Cooked 6lbs chicken breast.
> 
> Was starting to get tired of cutting. *I feel tiny at 222lbs.* Wore a tank top to gym today and was surprised to see veins all over shoulders. That got me motivated to continue cutting. But I still hate it.



This is a collective "Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh"

----------


## bikeral

> Remember those shoulder veins on vacation. Flex in the mirror a few times and say " I look MARVeLOUS, simply marveLOUS ". This of course after you wipe your eyebrows, wink and remind yourself you are cutting!! :wink:


I will try but I already seem to be in vacation mode... Skipped cardio this morning and took yesterday off.

I'll get back to it when I come back and try not to go over board... 

Thanks

----------


## bikeral

> This is a collective "Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh"


bahahaha

I knew I would piss someone off with that remark. But it really does suck losing weight. I like being 245lbs. Just wish I had less fat at that weight.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I will try but I already seem to be in vacation mode... Skipped cardio this morning and took yesterday off.
> 
> I'll get back to it when I come back and try not to go over board... 
> 
> Thanks


hahaha, i think i live in vacation mode!!!!!

----------


## kelkel

> bahahaha
> 
> I knew I would piss someone off with that remark. But it really does suck losing weight. I like being 245lbs. Just wish I had less fat at that weight.


It'll happen for you. Just takes time and consistency. But I'm still gonna mess with you a bit along the way....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I went over board this weekend.....have regrets now  :Cry:  I must not want it bad enough : / 




> I will try but I already seem to be in vacation mode... Skipped cardio this morning and took yesterday off.
> 
> I'll get back to it when I come back and try not to go over board... 
> 
> Thanks

----------


## bikeral

> It'll happen for you. Just takes time and consistency. But I'm still gonna mess with you a bit along the way....


It's all in good fun. Looking forward to the ball busting.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> I went over board this weekend.....have regrets now  I must not want it bad enough : /


GGR you are not new to this. That happens to all of us. (Maybe to me more than others  :Smilie:  )

Get up, dust yourself off and get back at it.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM

Last day before vacation.

20 mins cardio
Upper back

Hit my cals/macros today.

Hit the road tomorrow early. Have a great week all.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR you are not new to this. That happens to all of us. (Maybe to me more than others  )
> 
> Get up, dust yourself off and get back at it.


I did. I am. I been better these last 2 days. But golly. 1 day is bad enough. Not a whole dang week.

----------


## bikeral

Back from vacation.

Only hit gtm 1 day since last Monday.

I did eat a few good meals but for the most part I did not. Plan to start back in gym today and back to cutting cals. Check stats in 2 weeks when things level off.

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see you made it back alive!

----------


## bikeral

> glad to see you made it back alive!


Just barely buddy.

----------


## bikeral

Got my 60 mins cardio in.

Plan to go back later after I get all my cooking done.

----------


## kelkel

I walked downstairs, forgot something. Had to go back up and come down again.

Does that count?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I walked downstairs, forgot something. Had to go back up and come down again.
> 
> Does that count?


hahaha, i knew you were going to post here!

for you, that counts as two times!

i bet you didn't know you did that much cardio!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> I walked downstairs, forgot something. Had to go back up and come down again.
> 
> Does that count?


I thought you did not do cardio.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM

Chest/Biceps

Did all my cooking for week. Back on track.

----------


## kelkel

> I thought you did not do cardio.


Quite the gray area here.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

that's what he CLAIMS......do any of us REEALLLLYYYYYYY know the TRUTH. Maybe I like to see a vid of this cardio. up and down. LMBO  :Big Grin: 

I see you made it back safely and you are quickly back on track  :Smilie: 




> I thought you did not do cardio.

----------


## kelkel

The nerve. It's only 5 steps up, landing, 5 more steps, another landing, 5 more steps and I made it. I can rest on the landings to keep the heart rate in check.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> The nerve. It's only 5 steps up, landing, 5 more steps, another landing, 5 more steps and I made it. I can rest on the landings to keep the heart rate in check.


I did 45 on stair master. There was no landing. Not one. There's prolly not a landing on Al's elliptical neither. I ain't a hater. I don't hate. I just want some ice cream with choc syrup too. 

Instead I am eating cottage cheese with a tsp of sugar free preserves. Ice cream with choc syrup. Cottage cheese.....ice cream. Ice cream iCE CREAM. Time for me to go to bed b4 I drive out for a Dairy Queen or something silly like that.

----------


## kelkel

Just got done 7 eggs and a bagel with butter too. Just trying to make up for what you guys don't eat.

Now back to the regularly scheduled program...

----------


## bikeral

> that's what he CLAIMS......do any of us REEALLLLYYYYYYY know the TRUTH. Maybe I like to see a vid of this cardio. up and down. LMBO 
> 
> I see you made it back safely and you are quickly back on track


Kinda; almost back on track.

----------


## bikeral

> Just got done 7 eggs and a bagel with butter too. Just trying to make up for what you guys don't eat.
> 
> Now back to the regularly scheduled program...


Oatmeal with protein powder is so much better.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM

Did nothing. Woke up late since I am now used to being up till 5AM.
Hopefully tonight I will go to sleep early and get back to my AM cardio.

Legs tonight  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## bikeral

> I did 45 on stair master. There was no landing. Not one. There's prolly not a landing on Al's elliptical neither. I ain't a hater. I don't hate. I just want some ice cream with choc syrup too. 
> 
> Instead I am eating cottage cheese with a tsp of sugar free preserves. Ice cream with choc syrup. Cottage cheese.....ice cream. Ice cream iCE CREAM. Time for me to go to bed b4 I drive out for a Dairy Queen or something silly like that.


Did you say ice cream? I love ice cream. I look for DQ on the rode when I'm traveling.

----------


## kelkel

> Oatmeal with protein powder is so much better.


Hmmm.....let me think...

----------


## bikeral

> Hmmm.....let me think...


Kel, have you seen the 2014 bikes? Came close to trading the Ultra in. Think I'll wait until Dec when I go back to FL

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Kel, have you seen the 2014 bikes? Came close to trading the Ultra in. Think I'll wait until Dec when I go back to FL


im really thinkig about the 2014 harley breakout

----------


## bikeral

> im really thinkig about the 2014 harley breakout


That's a nice bike. Go for it. Your only regret would be that you did not buy it sooner.  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Come on Al, don't be shy, how much did you gain while you were away?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Come on Al, don't be shy, how much did you gain while you were away?


 :LOL:  .......

----------


## bikeral

> Come on Al, don't be shy, how much did you gain while you were away?


Bahahaha

I was actually not too bad with the food. Beer and whipped cream was another story.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> .......


You guys know me.....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> im really thinkig about the 2014 harley breakout


It is a really nice and it matches my lipstick!! i want one. When I hit 16% this could be my prize!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did you say ice cream? I love ice cream. I look for DQ on the rode when I'm traveling.


If I was to find dq I would order a baby vanilla cone dipped in chocolate. Yes the baby size. Lol.

----------


## bikeral

> It is a really nice and it matches my lipstick!! i want one. When I hit 16% this could be my prize!


Now that is a pic I'd like to see.



> If I was to find dq I would order a baby vanilla cone dipped in chocolate. Yes the baby size. Lol.


I love ice cream. On vacation I was pretty good. Only had 1 vanilla shake.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
20 mins cardio
Legs

Actually was a great workout. Legs were well rested from not doing all that cardio.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
10 mins cardio
Delts/Traps/Tri
20 mins cardio

Cals/macros as planned

----------


## RaginCajun

Two time two time humpday!

----------


## bikeral

> Two time two time humpday!


Finally back to the usual. Not bad 3 days being back from vacation.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Back

----------


## Back In Black

> Finally back to the usual. Not bad 3 days being back from vacation.


Poop and water Al. Poop and water :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Poop and water Al. Poop and water


 :Stick Out Tongue: oop:  :Stick Out Tongue: oop:  :Stick Out Tongue: oop:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

its good to poo. fiber and working out seems to keep things moving along nicely! Enjoy your weekend  :Smilie: 




> oop: oop: oop:

----------


## bikeral

> its good to poo. fiber and working out seems to keep things moving along nicely! Enjoy your weekend


Same GGR. I'll try not to destroy the weeks work.  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

yo al happy friday man..  :Smilie: 

what kind of bike do u have al?

----------


## bikeral

> yo al happy friday man.. 
> 
> what kind of bike do u have al?


Fatboy and an Ultra Limited. Did you get that bike yet?

----------


## bikeral

Sunday
AM 60 mins cardio

PM 15 mins cardio Chest/Biceps

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Fatboy and an Ultra Limited. Did you get that bike yet?


nah.. first week in december.. been looking at aftermarket mods.. hehe  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> nah.. first week in december.. been looking at aftermarket mods.. hehe


I do not know anyone that can just leave it stock. At minimum guys get aftermarket exhaust.

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins cardio
10 sets abcore

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I do not know anyone that can just leave it stock. At minimum guys get aftermarket exhaust.


lol.. yep.. like this one  :Wink: 

plus the breather.. also some other things like mirrors and pegs, grips, etc.. 

having fun!

----------


## kelkel

Thought this was fitting....



Laugh every time I see this....

----------


## kelkel

> lol.. yep.. like this one 
> 
> plus the breather.. also some other things like mirrors and pegs, grips, etc.. 
> 
> having fun!



You'll find they're money pits. I could drop 10K in 10 minutes on upgrades I don't really need.

----------


## bikeral

> lol.. yep.. like this one 
> 
> plus the breather.. also some other things like mirrors and pegs, grips, etc.. 
> 
> having fun!


I have pipes like that on my fatboy. vance and hines Big Radius.

----------


## bikeral

> Thought this was fitting....
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh every time I see this....


Made me laugh. Yep. Another 6-8 weeks and I think I had enough of cutting.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
20 mins cardio
Legs
20 mins light cardio

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
30 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Two times two times Tuesday!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Now u r trying to make me look bad. 90 min of cardio....I can't beat that.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Two times two times Tuesday!!!





> Now u r trying to make me look bad. 90 min of cardio....I can't beat that.


I played now it's time to pay.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
Delts/Traps/Tris

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i have to admire your w/out schedule. morning and evening. how much longer for your cut????

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i have to admire your w/out schedule. morning and evening. how much longer for your cut????


found the answer....2 more months!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> found the answer....2 more months!


I don't know. I'm getting tired of the 2x a day schedule. Just going to keep at it for now.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Back

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
30 mins cardio (Woke up late)

----------


## RaginCajun

you have certainly been on a tear the past month or so!

keep it up!

----------


## bikeral

> you have certainly been on a tear the past month or so!
> 
> keep it up!


Hey buddy, I am hoping to do this straight through the holidays. Make sure to keep me in line if I stray.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey buddy, I am hoping to do this straight through the holidays. Make sure to keep me in line if I stray.


you know i will

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey buddy, I am hoping to do this straight through the holidays. Make sure to keep me in line if I stray.


That's strategy!!! Very smart Al!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> That's strategy!!! Very smart Al!!!!


Hoping you keep me in line as well.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hoping you keep me in line as well.


Yes but I need someone to keep me in check....so glad yesterday is over!!! Back to biz today  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

Al,

You are planning to diet through Thanksgiving and Christmas? If so, and you make it, I am damn impressed!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## bikeral

> Yes but I need someone to keep me in check....so glad yesterday is over!!! Back to biz today


I'll do my best.

----------


## bikeral

> Al,
> 
> You are planning to diet through Thanksgiving and Christmas? If so, and you make it, I am damn impressed!
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


I do plan to keep cutting through till Jan. However I will have my holiday cheats.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM
60 mins cardio

PM Chest/Biceps

Diet was really bad. Peer pressure from wife to eat burgers and a shake.......

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
52 mins cardio (Was called to rush in to work for emergency)

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Legs

----------


## --->>405<<---

happy happy monday al!  :Smilie: 

(4 weeks to go! )  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Happy Tuesday!

----------


## bikeral

> happy happy monday al! 
> 
> (4 weeks to go! )


4 weeks till what?

----------


## bikeral

> Happy Tuesday!


Happy Tuesday GGR!!!

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 4 weeks till what?


Til I get my bike man cmon!!.. Geez!!  :Wink:

----------


## jdpeters

Give us the details on your bike.

----------


## bikeral

> Til I get my bike man cmon!!.. Geez!!


Looking forward to seeing pics. Now you need to grow a beard and gain 100lbs.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Looking forward to seeing pics. Now you need to grow a beard and gain 100lbs.


And change my name to --->>biker405<<---  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> And change my name to --->>biker405<<---


That has a good ring. I'll see you at MB bike week.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday 
PM
60 mins cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

> That has a good ring. I'll see you at MB bike week.


Do you go to that? I def would like to do Daytona and maybe at some point sturgis.. Ever been?

----------


## bikeral

> Do you go to that? I def would like to do Daytona and maybe at some point sturgis.. Ever been?


Been to Myrtle beach, Daytona, Sturgis, Laconia, Laughlin and a bunch of small ones. Just went to Daytona in October for Biketoberfest.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Been to Myrtle beach, Daytona, Sturgis, Laconia, Laughlin and a bunch of small ones. Just went to Daytona in October for Biketoberfest.


dad gummit al ur gonna have to bring me up to speed man. u sound like a veteran..  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> dad gummit al ur gonna have to bring me up to speed man. u sound like a veteran..


I've been to a couple events.  :Smilie: . Figure MB and Daytona are good starts for you. I will probably hit Daytona in March.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I've been to a couple events. . Figure MB and Daytona are good starts for you. I will probably hit Daytona in March.


daytona in march sounds like an idea..  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> daytona in march sounds like an idea..


I will let you know as it gets closer.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I will let you know as it gets closer.


cool.. i have a few buddies whon might wanna go .. just have to fig out what to do with the wife.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> cool.. i have a few buddies whon might wanna go .. *just have to fig out what to do with the wife*.



Just remember they have a beach there. Plenty of sand. No need to bring it with you.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
Delts/Traps/Tris

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Back

----------


## tarmyg

> Thursday PM
> Back


I do back thursdays also, my favorite day of the week :-)


Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## bikeral

> I do back thursdays also, my favorite day of the week :-)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


I like everything but Legs  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

yo al whatcha think??

----------


## bikeral

Nice, I have a couple pairs of boots with side zipper. easy to get on and off.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Nice, I have a couple pairs of boots with side zipper. easy to get on and off.


im fairly digging the bell rogue helmet.. the mask comes off too  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

That mask would come in handy in the rain. Rain drop pelting face at 90 miles an hour are no fun.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> That mask would come in handy in the rain. Rain drop pelting face at 90 miles an hour are no fun.


I have a buddy making fun of my choice in boot and helmet  :LOL: 

He said men dont wear boots with zippers..

----------


## bikeral

> I have a buddy making fun of my choice in boot and helmet 
> 
> He said men dont wear boots with zippers..


Make sure he goes to Daytona in March so I can show him how nicely my zippered boot fits in his ass.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Make sure he goes to Daytona in March so I can show him how nicely my zippered boot fits in his ass.


Lmao.. Will do!

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM
60 mins cardio

Started cooking my brown rice for the week and sitting down with a nice batch of protein pancakes.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sunday AM
> 60 mins cardio
> 
> Started cooking my brown rice for the week and sitting down with a nice batch of protein pancakes.


Do u mind sharing your protein pancake recipe. There are several in the recipe subforum. I may have to incorporate pancakes. I luv breakfast food even for dinner!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Do u mind sharing your protein pancake recipe. There are several in the recipe subforum. I may have to incorporate pancakes. I luv breakfast food even for dinner!!!!


Sure, 

I've been making same recipe for years. I think SlimmerMe posted the recipe.

1 container 0% or 1% cottage cheese (2 cups)
1 pint egg whites
2 cups oats (A bit less if you like them thin like creps)
1 tsp baking soda

Mix all in blender. Cook like regular pancakes on griddle with butter flavor 0 calorie PAM.

Add fresh blueberries or strawberries sometimes at table and some sugar free syrup.

----------


## bikeral

Sunday PM
Chest/Biceps
20 mins PWO cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

al hows the cutting going man?

----------


## bikeral

> al hows the cutting going man?


Going good buddy. Think I am finally back to where I was before vacation. Hope this week to be back making progress.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Going good buddy. Think I am finally back to where I was before vacation. Hope this week to be back making progress.


glad to hear it pal  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Going good buddy. Think I am finally back to where I was before vacation. Hope this week to be back making progress.


^^^ a moment at the lips,a month on the hips. 

Doesn't seem fair  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> ^^^ a moment at the lips,a month on the hips. 
> 
> Doesn't seem fair


Unbelievable right? A few days vacation and I didn't even go too crazy and it takes 3 weeks to get back to where I was. I must admit though I have not been a saint since I've been back. :Evil2:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Unbelievable right? A few days vacation and I didn't even go too crazy and it takes 3 weeks to get back to where I was. I must admit though I have not been a saint since I've been back.


just think if this stuff was easy!

----------


## --->>405<<---

happy another fvcking monday al  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> just think if this stuff was easy!


Yea, I guess than everyone would look alike.....

----------


## bikeral

> happy another fvcking monday al


Here we are again bud.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Legs
20 mins cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Unbelievable right? A few days vacation and I didn't even go too crazy and it takes 3 weeks to get back to where I was. I must admit though I have not been a saint since I've been back.


I was down this weekend sick and doing some research. Seems diet and training consistent over time is far more important then anything else. Not going crazy in "off season" for a bb is like a weeks vacation for normal folks. I used to throw caution to the wind but at the point now that it just isn't worth it too me. "What comes on in a week, must be gone in a week" 

I guess food doesn't do it for me anymore  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Still got your logs going that's awesome bro. Sorry if I'm wayyyy behind the loop here but is this following a bulk? From last time I spoke to you I think you were trying to add some mass. I could be mistaken though, Its been a while haha

----------


## bikeral

> Still got your logs going that's awesome bro. Sorry if I'm wayyyy behind the loop here but is this following a bulk? From last time I spoke to you I think you were trying to add some mass. I could be mistaken though, Its been a while haha


Fvcking JohnnyB. So good to hear from you. I bulked up to a nice 245lbs and added some fat with that. Dealing with that now.

----------


## bikeral

> I was down this weekend sick and doing some research. Seems diet and training consistent over time is far more important then anything else. Not going crazy in "off season" for a bb is like a weeks vacation for normal folks. I used to throw caution to the wind but at the point now that it just isn't worth it too me. "What comes on in a week, must be gone in a week" 
> 
> I guess food doesn't do it for me anymore


And guess what. Going back to Daytona Dec 5th. Only have 3 weeks to progress before my next setback...

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
70 mins cardio

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Fvcking JohnnyB. So good to hear from you. I bulked up to a nice 245lbs and added some fat with that. Dealing with that now.


Nice bro, 245 is some solid weight addition lol. I'm finishing up my bulk as well and should start cutting around Jan. I figured it would be pointless to try and cut around Thanksgiving and Xmas time, don't feel like torturing myself haha.

----------


## bikeral

That sounds like a plan, tuff to be cutting with parties every day.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
60 mins cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Tuesday AM
> 70 mins cardio


Members gonna start calling u a cardio bunny.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> Members gonna start calling u a cardio bunny.


Doing about 8 hrs this week. If I could just keep my mouth shut I wouldn't need to do so much...

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday pm
Deltas traps tris
20 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## Back In Black

Any stats Al?

----------


## bikeral

> Any stats Al?


Last stats posted 10/12 right before vacation.
Weighed in at 222.8lbs 
BF 18.8%

I will weigh in and post new stats tomorrow.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Deads/Back
30 mins PWO cardio

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
60 mins cardio

Stats 
Weight 224.2 lbs
BF% 18.6%

gained 1.4lbs in a month
lost .2% BF

If/When I am down to 215lbs I'll break down and hit a BodPod cause I know this bioimpedance POS is inaccurate. My waist is smaller now then it was last year when the thing read 16% @ 205lbs
Just had to buy new Levi's jeans size 32x34 which is smallest I have ever purchased. Anyway going to keep cutting cause there is still fat on my lower back...

----------


## Back In Black

Good on yer (not as) big (as you were) man :Smilie: 

Bio impedance are a bit wanky but if you use the same one under the same conditions each time then you should get a rough idea if it's going down or not. But yeah, the mirror, trousers and shirts are great indicators too.

Carry on :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Good on yer (not as) big (as you were) man
> 
> Bio impedance are a bit wanky but if you use the same one under the same conditions each time then you should get a rough idea if it's going down or not. But yeah, the mirror, trousers and shirts are great indicators too.
> 
> Carry on


Thanks mate. yes that is basically my idea. I always take the reading first thing in morning after pee. I'm probably close to same BF I was last year at 205lbs so i am pretty happy with that.

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## jdpeters

Nice... About to do mine. Thanks for the motivation

----------


## bikeral

> Nice... About to do mine. Thanks for the motivation


Glad to help. Go kill it.

----------


## bikeral

Sunday PM
Chest/Biceps

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sunday PM Chest/Biceps


Must be PWO cigar time!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey al how tall are u man?

----------


## bikeral

> Must be PWO cigar time!


Bahhaha You know me




> hey al how tall are u man?


All good buddy. Be down in Daytona Dec 5th to look at man caves. How many days till you get that bike?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Bahhaha You know me
> 
> 
> 
> All good buddy. Be down in Daytona Dec 5th to look at man caves. How many days till you get that bike?


 :LOL:  i asked how tall u were?? 

i get the bike the first week in december. 15 days or so give or take..  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

already have helmet, boots, gloves, goggles on order from revzilla. also have jacket picked out i think.

----------


## bikeral

> *i asked how tall u were?*? 
> 
> i get the bike the first week in december. 15 days or so give or take.. 
> 
> already have helmet, boots, gloves, goggles on order from revzilla. also have jacket picked out i think.


I need reading glasses. I read how are you doing. bahaha. I'm 6'1"

Looking forward to pics of that bike.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I need reading glasses. I read how are you doing. bahaha. I'm 6'1"
> 
> Looking forward to pics of that bike.


Will be posting some! 

What do u mean down in daytona looking at man caves??

----------


## bikeral

> Will be posting some! 
> 
> What do u mean down in daytona looking at man caves??


I'm going to see some condos so I have a man cave down there.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I'm going to see some condos so I have a man cave down there.


ahh.. so for u a man cave is literally an entire condo! ur quite the man of leisure arent u al?  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> ahh.. so for u a man cave is literally an entire condo! ur quite the man of leisure arent u al?


Thats what my wife is calling it since she is really not on board with it but I'm buying it anyway.

Can't be all broccoli and cardio.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thats what my wife is calling it since she is really not on board with it but I'm buying it anyway.
> 
> Can't be all broccoli and cardio.


LOL.. same for me and the bike.. my wife asked me if i found her a helmet or jacket.. i said: "no" i havent even considered it.... LOL..

----------


## bikeral

> LOL.. same for me and the bike.. my wife asked me if i found her a helmet or jacket.. i said: "no" i havent even considered it.... LOL..


bahahaha

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## tarmyg

> Monday AM
> 60 mins cardio


60 minutes? Damn, I would fall asleep on my Elliptical!

~T

----------


## bikeral

> 60 minutes? Damn, I would fall asleep on my Elliptical!
> 
> ~T


I can almost do it in my sleep at this point. Been doing this 6x week for a while now.

----------


## --->>405<<---

al have u considered switching up and doing some HIIT?? i do it 4-5 times per week and the longest im on the elliptical is 25 minutes. some days as little as 16minutes..

----------


## bikeral

> al have u considered switching up and doing some HIIT?? i do it 4-5 times per week and the longest im on the elliptical is 25 minutes. some days as little as 16minutes..


I used to do HIIT. But I've been lazy lately. I really don't mind the time I spend. I watch the news and look at the girls.  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I used to do HIIT. But I've been lazy lately. I really don't mind the time I spend. I watch the news and look at the girls.


ive read HIIT does not cause metabolic adaptation like MISS and LISS. im sure this is up for debate, but i do it nonetheless. 



nice butt huh Al??  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Are you going for the finland dude look now???? 




> I used to do HIIT. But I've been lazy lately. I really don't mind the time I spend. I watch the news and look at the girls.

----------


## bikeral

Damn, I was wondering why I'm looking like an Ethiopian marathon runner.

NO more cutting.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Legs/Abs

----------


## RaginCajun

> Monday PM Legs/Abs


Legs, your fav!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you going for the finland dude look now????


Bahahahahahahaha!

----------


## bikeral

bahahaha, even my wife said i am looking small.

----------


## bikeral

No more cutting, I look like a marathon runner............................

----------


## bikeral

OK.... Just kidding. 

My name is BikerAL and I'm addicted to AM cardio................

Tuesday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

> Legs, your fav!


I'm actually not hating legs so much. Been killing squats lately.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Delts/Traps

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM 
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
slight adjustment to my split
Did Deadlifts/Upper back/Triceps
No cardio

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins cardio

PM
60 mins cardio/abs

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

cardio man! 

i put a deposit on the bike yesterday and finalized the numbers.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> cardio man! 
> 
> i put a deposit on the bike yesterday and finalized the numbers.


Biker405 is a Harley dude. Now grow a beard and go get some more tattoo's.

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM
Chest/Biceps

----------


## tarmyg

> Friday PM
> Chest/Biceps


Same as me, fun day :-)

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## bikeral

> Same as me, fun day :-)
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs



Yea I really like my current split.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday AM
60 mins cardio/Abs

----------


## kelkel

You're not cut yet? WTF!

----------


## bikeral

> You're not cut yet? WTF!


You would think with all this cardio I'd be 100lbs by now. bahaha

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Waving: 
pls do an extra hour of cardio for me! Thx!!!

----------


## bikeral

> pls do an extra hour of cardio for me! Thx!!!


Anything for you. Hope all is well.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

THX!!! crud going around and i got it; going into week 3. seems NOW i want to cough a lung out. I can't wait to be on the other side...

----------


## bikeral

> THX!!! crud going around and i got it; going into week 3. seems NOW i want to cough a lung out. I can't wait to be on the other side...


You know I never get sick. I drink every week and smoke cigars. Just saying.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday PM
Legs

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM 103
You guessed it. 60 mins cardio

I cut the beer out completely.  :Cry: 

For now training is more important. Lets see what a few weeks without all those extra carbs looks like.

----------


## bikeral

Sunday PM
Delts/Traps

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM 102
60 mins cardio/Abs

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sunday AM 103
> You guessed it. 60 mins cardio
> 
> I cut the beer out completely. 
> 
> For now training is more important. Lets see what a few weeks without all those extra carbs looks like.



go get it!

i guess alsday with be different

----------


## tarmyg

How will you do Thursday Al?

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## bikeral

> go get it!
> 
> i guess alsday with be different


Really freaked out my wife that I did not go out all weekend. Thats OK. When I'm done cutting I'll make up.  :Wink: 




> How will you do Thursday Al?
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


I just had to dental implants done today. No food today. and a few days of soft food. Should be easy to maintain diet Thursday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Really freaked out my wife that I did not go out all weekend. Thats OK. When I'm done cutting I'll make up.  I just had to dental implants done today. No food today. and a few days of soft food. Should be easy to maintain diet Thursday.


You should get leaner now that you can't eat!

Hope your wife is ok and I bet she was really confused!

----------


## bikeral

> You should get leaner now that you can't eat!
> 
> Hope your wife is ok and I bet she was really confused!


You would have to wire my mouth shut to get me leaner. Today I had protein shakes, baby food, greek yogurt, a bunch of egg whites with 4 eggs scrambled in and a couple slices of whole wheat bread. 

Wife was so used to alsday she thought I was up to something when I said I was staying home. bahaha

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You would have to wire my mouth shut to get me leaner. Today I had protein shakes, baby food, greek yogurt, a bunch of egg whites with 4 eggs scrambled in and a couple slices of whole wheat bread.
> 
> Wife was so used to alsday she thought I was up to something when I said I was staying home. bahaha


ALsday. Cute. 

I actually thought about wiring my jaw shut, at one time. I could survive. I kinda eat like you described. Baby food. Lol

----------


## bikeral

> ALsday. Cute. 
> 
> I actually thought about wiring my jaw shut, at one time. I could survive. I kinda eat like you described. Baby food. Lol


The gerber sweet potatoes are pretty good.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM 101
60 mins cardio/Abs

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Dead lifts/Upper back/Triceps

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM 100
60 mins cardio/Abs

----------


## bikeral

last stat checkStats 
Weight 224.2 lbs
BF% 18.6%

Today
Weight 222.4lbs
BF 18.1%

-1.8lbs
-.5% BF  :Smilie: 

Edit to add my begining stats Sep 5th 2013
Age 48
Height 6' 1"
Weight 231 lbs
BF % 21
Lost 8.6 lbs and 2.9% BF

----------


## tarmyg

How are you checking body fat Al?

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## bikeral

> How are you checking body fat Al?
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


.
Checking with bioimpedance handheld. I know its a POS. But I am just looking for the trend. I plan to do a Bod Pod reading when I hit 215lbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

you def motivating me to do more!

after all this turkey, i will get back after it!

glad to see you are trucking along even with eating baby food!

----------


## kelkel

I predict an "epic fail" on the cutting tomorrow.

----------


## --->>405<<---

al whats up buddy? why is it that it was in the 70s and sunny UNTIL i bought my bike and the next day it dropped into the 30s and started raining??  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> I predict an "epic fail" on the cutting tomorrow.


bahahahaha

I can't eat cause I had two dental implants installed Monday.

Its all planned out.

----------


## bikeral

> al whats up buddy? why is it that it was in the 70s and sunny UNTIL i bought my bike and the next day it dropped into the 30s and started raining??


Don't worry. By next Friday it will be 70's again. Besides anything over 32F is comfortable riding weather.

----------


## kelkel

> bahahahaha
> 
> I can't eat cause I had two dental implants installed Monday.
> 
> Its all planned out.


Damn. When I hear "implants" I think of a totally different thing....

----------


## bikeral

> Damn. When I hear "implants" I think of a totally different thing....


I had **** implanted in my mouth. What were you thinking?

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM 99
60 mins cardio/Abs

Happy Bird day

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Chest
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Well even the dental work did not stop me from eating. Just decided to have no appetizers and no desert. Drank only water. So I don't think it was horrible. Ate 2 heaping plates of turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, stuffing, corn casserole. Piled on the turkey and ham. I was so full had no problem skipping desert. I'm still full right now.

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM 98
So I guess that the person supposed to open gym at 5:30AM had a good Thanksgiving party cause I went at 6:30 and again at 7AM and they were still not open.

Oh well, since its a slow day at work and NYSC are all over the city I took my gym stuff to work and got my cardio in at 11AM....................

60 mins cardio
Walk on treadmill talking on phone 45 more mins

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM
Legs

----------


## --->>405<<---

al what are you counting down??

----------


## bikeral

> al what are you counting down??


The end of the world. bahaha

No I'm counting down March Bike week. Hope to be done with this cut by then.....

Hope all is good bro.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday AM
60 mins cardio/abs

----------


## RaginCajun

> saturday am 60 mins cardio/abs


bam!

----------


## bikeral

> bam!


Hey bud how goes it. Kill anything?

----------


## bikeral

Saturday PM 97
Delts/Traps

----------


## --->>405<<---

> The end of the world. bahaha
> 
> No I'm counting down March Bike week. Hope to be done with this cut by then.....
> 
> Hope all is good bro.


all is definitely good! washed the bike today for the first time..  :Smilie:  boy i tell u im glad i have a buddy who works at the harley shop and he recommended i buy a blower to dry the bike off. man that saved a ton of time!

----------


## bikeral

> all is definitely good! washed the bike today for the first time..  boy i tell u im glad i have a buddy who works at the harley shop and he recommended i buy a blower to dry the bike off. man that saved a ton of time!


Glad you are enjoying. Man it has been in the 20's and 30's in NYC. I ride to work every day but thats about it. Last week I went for a longer ride and froze my ass off. Time to pull out the heated gear already. I usually don;t until January.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey bud how goes it. Kill anything?


Just time and women

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Glad you are enjoying. Man it has been in the 20's and 30's in NYC. I ride to work every day but thats about it. Last week I went for a longer ride and froze my ass off. Time to pull out the heated gear already. I usually don;t until January.


heated gear huh? now ur getting really fancy there al.  :Smilie: 

i still need to get some warm pants. thinking of getting something leather. not sure though. ill have to look harder i guess. need something that keeps the wind off, insulates and protects.

----------


## bikeral

> heated gear huh? now ur getting really fancy there al. 
> 
> i still need to get some warm pants. thinking of getting something leather. not sure though. ill have to look harder i guess. need something that keeps the wind off, insulates and protects.


Chaps work well. You can also put some long underwear under your jeans. That should be good enough for your area.

----------


## kelkel

> heated gear huh? now ur getting really fancy there al. 
> 
> i still need to get some warm pants. thinking of getting something leather. not sure though. ill have to look harder i guess. need something that keeps the wind off, insulates and protects.


Check here 405...

Motorcycle Jackets & Biker Helmets Clothing Store - Leather Boots, Chaps & Motorcycle Gear

I got both my leather jacket, chaps and gloves from them. Nice place, good service.

----------


## kelkel

Just wanted to point out it's BBQ chicken pizza time here.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Chaps work well. You can also put some long underwear under your jeans. That should be good enough for your area.





> Check here 405...
> 
> Motorcycle Jackets & Biker Helmets Clothing Store - Leather Boots, Chaps & Motorcycle Gear
> 
> I got both my leather jacket, chaps and gloves from them. Nice place, good service.


excellent work there fellows!  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

405 be sure to read the reviews when it comes to what size to order for each particular garment. They will tell you whether you need one size up, two, etc.

----------


## bikeral

> Just wanted to point out it's BBQ chicken pizza time here.


I am happy to report that I got called in for the second saturday in a row to work for an emergency.
and ate a BBQ pizza. bahaha

 :Evil2:

----------


## Giggle

Ahhh so sorry Al. Hope tomorrow's better.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:

----------


## bikeral

> Ahhh so sorry Al. Hope tomorrow's better.


All good today. Thanks for stopping by. Just waiting for gym to open now. 




> 


Hey!!! GGR. How are you?

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM 96
60 mins cardio/abs

I some times lie about how much cardio I do. Some times I do more than 60 mins but I'm afraid 405 and Back in Black will give me hell about it so I lie.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sunday AM 96
> 60 mins cardio/abs
> 
> I some times lie about how much cardio I do. Some times I do more than 60 mins but I'm afraid 405 and Back in Black will give me hell about it so I lie.


Thanks for sharing Al. I am not sure why cardio can be so controversial on a BB forum. LOL

----------


## bikeral

> Thanks for sharing Al. I am not sure why cardio can be so controversial on a BB forum. LOL


I know I have a problem and I should seek help.  :Smilie: 

I been waking up before alarm goes off and before gym opens and just sit in my kitchen waiting to go do cardio. I say max 60 mins but now that I go so early sometimes I do an extra half hour. I guess the issue with cardio is that they say too much will lead to loss of muscle which is "no bueno"

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM 95
60 mins cardio/Lower back/Abs

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I know I have a problem and I should seek help. 
> 
> I been waking up before alarm goes off and before gym opens and just sit in my kitchen waiting to go do cardio. I say max 60 mins but now that I go so early sometimes I do an extra half hour. I guess the issue with cardio is that they say too much will lead to loss of muscle which is "no bueno"


There are self help groups for cardio bunnies. Lol.

----------


## bikeral

> There are self help groups for cardio bunnies. Lol.


Cardio Bunnies Anonymous ?  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Back/Triceps

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM 94
60 min cardio/ABS

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tuesday AM 94 60 min cardio/ABS


Did you do 60 or 90 min?

I won't tell Kel

----------


## bikeral

> Did you do 60 or 90 min?
> 
> I won't tell Kel


OK, OK, I did 75 today. But don't tell anyone. Its this getting up so early. I'm in the gym when they open at 5:30 so I have 2 hours to kill in the gym every morning. Been doing abs every day just about but mostly cardio.

I think GGR is hooking me up with professional help. Bahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> OK, OK, I did 75 today. But don't tell anyone. Its this getting up so early. I'm in the gym when they open at 5:30 so I have 2 hours to kill in the gym every morning. Been doing abs every day just about but mostly cardio.
> 
> I think GGR is hooking me up with professional help. Bahahaha


for some reason the gym was packed today for me?

i see you have found Marcus' diary. i am hoping that if i can get all these injuries under control, that i will train like that! i don't think my tendons can take it right now.

professional help is always nice! hahaha!

----------


## bikeral

> for some reason the gym was packed today for me?
> 
> i see you have found Marcus' diary. i am hoping that if i can get all these injuries under control, that i will train like that! i don't think my tendons can take it right now.
> 
> professional help is always nice! hahaha!


Dude that HIT training is awesome. I used to read through it from time to time thinking either one set was not enough or I would not be able to get the intensity to make that one set enough. With Marcus and the rest of the guys there I have been able to catch on pretty quick and I am pleased with results. Its only been 2 weeks! Need to be mentally and physically ready cause it is quite intense. When you are ready if you need help let me know. Igi has been doing it much longer than me. Or just jump in on the thread. They welcome anyone and are very helpful with new guys that jump in.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dude that HIT training is awesome. I used to read through it from time to time thinking either one set was not enough or I would not be able to get the intensity to make that one set enough. With Marcus and the rest of the guys there I have been able to catch on pretty quick and I am pleased with results. Its only been 2 weeks! Need to be mentally and physically ready cause it is quite intense. When you are ready if you need help let me know. Igi has been doing it much longer than me. Or just jump in on the thread. They welcome anyone and are very helpful with new guys that jump in.


Oh yeah, I have been in on it since he started it, and have printed paragraphs out for reference.

Now, I just need my body to cooperate.

My mind is in it, but my body can't take the punishment!

----------


## bikeral

> Oh yeah, I have been in on it since he started it, and have printed paragraphs out for reference.
> 
> Now, I just need my body to cooperate.
> 
> My mind is in it, but my body can't take the punishment!


Hope you get that sorted bud. Did you start the massages?

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Legs

----------


## --->>405<<---

al how bout the tail of the dragon?? ever been? (as if i didnt already know ur answer  :Wink: )

----------


## bikeral

> al how bout the tail of the dragon?? ever been? (as if i didnt already know ur answer )


Yep rode out to Memphis and ft worth Texas then came back hit tail of dragon and blue ridge then hit bike week in Daytona about 7 years ago

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Yep rode out to Memphis and ft worth Texas then came back hit tail of dragon and blue ridge then hit bike week in Daytona about 7 years ago


is there anything or anywhere u havent been al?  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hope you get that sorted bud. Did you start the massages?


Smoothie did for a while, but need you or GGR to provide me some professional help!

----------


## bikeral

> Smoothie did for a while, but need you or GGR to provide me some professional help!


I know there are some asian massage places in flushing queens that specialize in stress relief  :Smilie: . But I think smoothie is taking care of that for you.

----------


## bikeral

> is there anything or anywhere u havent been al?


Plenty. I've not taken the bike to Alaska yet. Once you get a Harley you just want to ride it everywhere. For years I would take all my vacations just getting on the bike and going. Usually alone. Last couple years wife and daughters have slowed me down a bit but I still get my rides in.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM 93

Did weigh in today cause I will be away for a few days. Will try to at least do some cardio while I'm away.

Stats today
Weight 220.4lbs
Last week 222.4lbs
-2 lbs

BF%
17.7%
Last week 18.1%
-.4%

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
70 mins cardio
ABS

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning biker

Daytona must have you fired up!

----------


## bikeral

Hell yea. Man cave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
Chest

----------


## Back In Black

Keep rocking kidda. Sub 220 this week?

----------


## bikeral

> Keep rocking kidda. Sub 220 this week?


Hey mate so glad you stopped by. Cut is going fantastic. I'm in Daytona today till Sunday but plan to keep up with the cut.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday 92

Flight this morning at 6am. Arrived Daytona 10:30AM (stop in atlanta)

Busy all day. Had 2 egg white flatbread sandwiches and coffee for brunch a Dunkin donuts. Best I could do on the run. Dinner was 12 large peel and eat shrimp. Blackened mahi mahi with rice. I bought some eas advantedge low carb shakes to supplement...... 

Hit hotel gym and did 30 mins cardio and some Biceps work. I've been doing 2x a day workouts 7 days a week for a while so a little break will be long do. Just plan to do some cardio and walk on the beach next 2 days. Hopefully eat as best as possible so I don't have a setback.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
you guys did not really believe I'd leave it at that.

Went up to my room after dinner at 7:30PM. By 8:30PM I was stir crazy. Either go out and drink or go back to gym. Gym won.

60 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thursday PM you guys did not really believe I'd leave it at that. Went up to my room after dinner at 7:30PM. By 8:30PM I was stir crazy. Either go out and drink or go back to gym. Gym won. 60 mins cardio


Pics or it didn't happen!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Pics or it didn't happen!!!!!!!


Bahaha. I don't think gym will win tonight.

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM 91
60 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Friday AM 91 60 mins cardio


Not gonna ask what kind of cardio!

Grab some pics!

----------


## bikeral

> Not gonna ask what kind of cardio!
> 
> Grab some pics!


Dude if you only knew.....I will tell all tales over beer.

----------


## kelkel

This thread still going on?

----------


## bikeral

> This thread still going on?


Guess as long as I'm fat it will be.

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM
60 mins cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Guess as long as I'm fat it will be.


Pics or it didn't happen.  :Wink:

----------


## kelkel

> Guess as long as I'm fat it will be.


Wait....that's what this is all about?

----------


## bikeral

> Wait....that's what this is all about?


We need to have a drink some time. Ever been to Daytona?

----------


## bikeral

> Pics or it didn't happen.


Pics soon. I'm probably at the lowest BF% ever.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Pics soon. I'm probably at the lowest BF% ever.


Nice!!!! What's your estimate???

----------


## bikeral

> Nice!!!! What's your estimate???


Not sure but waist keeps getting smaller so I guess that is good.  :Smilie: 

Couple more months I'll post a pic.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday AM 90
30 mins cardio and a couple long walks on the beach

Now I need a real gym. There is a Planet fitness 3 miles away. Think I will hit it when they open at 7AM.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday PM
40 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM 89
Busy morning!!

4AM wakeup
4:30AM 60 mins cardio
Breakfast 3 whole eggs/5 egg whites/turkey bacon/whole wheat toast/coffee
6:30AM 3 mile walk to gym
7:20AM Destroyed Delts/Traps 
8:30AM 3 mile walk back to hotel

Its 9:30AM and I am wiped. Rest of day will be rest and flight back.

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
Weighed in this morning just to see if there was any vacation damage. I am down 5lbs!!! Way too much walking and cardio, time to slow down a bit.

Just did 30mins cardio/lower back/Abs

----------


## Back In Black

> Monday AM
> Weighed in this morning just to see if there was any vacation damage. I am down 5lbs!!! Way too much walking and cardio, time to slow down a bit.
> 
> Just did 30mins cardio/lower back/Abs


That's a poor vacation Al, losing weight? You should know better at your age :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> That's a poor vacation Al, losing weight? You should know better at your age


bahaha, there is a first time for everything. I was in shock when I stepped on the scale. Usually its 10lbs in the other direction.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Back/Triceps

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> bahaha, there is a first time for everything. I was in shock when I stepped on the scale. Usually its 10lbs in the other direction.


Nice. Very nice. I am proud of you.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> bahaha, there is a first time for everything. I was in shock when I stepped on the scale. Usually its 10lbs in the other direction.


Pfftt, slacker  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> Nice. Very nice. I am proud of you.


I'm sure some of it was due to the fact that my flights were delayed and I only ate 2 little bags of peanuts in 9 hours. But its way better than gaining 10lbs and having a 1 month setback.

Thanks GGR

----------


## bikeral

> Pfftt, slacker


Haha my man. Cutting still sucks. I want to bulk.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Haha my man. Cutting still sucks. I want to bulk.


Just keep hitting that iron!

More muscle you have the easier it is too burn fat.

Once I heal up, I plan on trying some heavier weights!

----------


## --->>405<<---

happy fvcking monday al... 

ps my pipes get put on this week..  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> happy fvcking monday al... 
> 
> ps my pipes get put on this week..


Lets see some pics when you get them on. Did you go with the V&H Big Radius?

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM 87

Great news, after eating normal yesterday I am only down 2 lbs. Weighed in at 218.2lbs today. Thats more on track.

60 mins cardio/ABS

----------


## RaginCajun

Nice to hear that biker!

Vrooooooom vroooooommm

----------


## Giggle

Nice job Al! You keep shrinking...it's time for those pictures.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Lets see some pics when you get them on. Did you go with the V&H Big Radius?


yessir.. plus screamin eagle breather and PC.. 

pipes:


breather:


gonna be sweet!

----------


## bikeral

> yessir.. plus screamin eagle breather and PC.. 
> 
> pipes:
> 
> 
> breather:
> 
> 
> gonna be sweet!


Love it. You will get a bit extra power too.

----------


## bikeral

> Nice job Al! You keep shrinking...it's time for those pictures.


Haha, I'm a bit shy. But soon.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Chest/biceps

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM 
60 mins cardio/ABS/Forearms

----------


## -KJ-

I need your motivation for cardio Al.

Keep up the work man.

----------


## bikeral

> I need your motivation for cardio Al.
> 
> Keep up the work man.


Thanks bro. Seems like once I get in the groove its easy. I go to sleep at 9:30PM. Then I wake up before alarm goes off at around 4:45AM. At that time really not much to do but go to the gym so I really don't think about it. Just get up and go.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
60 mins cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

dang al u doing 120mins cardio some days huh?

----------


## -KJ-

> Thanks bro. Seems like once I get in the groove its easy. I go to sleep at 9:30PM. Then I wake up before alarm goes off at around 4:45AM. At that time really not much to do but go to the gym so I really don't think about it. Just get up and go.


Yeah I need to just get up and go too!

----------


## bikeral

> dang al u doing 120mins cardio some days huh?


Only on my off day.  :Smilie: 




> Yeah I need to just get up and go too!


I must say though I have no responsibilities besides working 9-5. Kids are in college and I do nothing around the house. 
But once you get in the habit it does get easier.

----------


## -KJ-

> Only on my off day. 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say though I have no responsibilities besides working 9-5. Kids are in college and I do nothing around the house. 
> But once you get in the habit it does get easier.


yeah im hoping to get that motivation back soon, 120 minutes cardio? serious dedication there good job al

----------


## bikeral

> yeah im hoping to get that motivation back soon, 120 minutes cardio? serious dedication there good job al


Just get to it. Be surprised how it becomes a habit after just a few weeks.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM 47
60 mins cardio

Here is a look at my "cutting" breakfast

2 eggs scrambled
8 egg whites 
8 turkey sausage links
4 slices whole wheat bread

F47/C54/P97 Cals 1044 Damn I have to watch that turkey sausage still has too much fat

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

try turkey bacon - pretty tasty, but gets old just like everything else..

This thread is an inspiration. I hate to cut, too. I have nightmares about my hard-earned muscle just melting away. Can't wait to bulk in February.

Thanks for the "stolen" muffin recipe!

----------


## bikeral

> try turkey bacon - pretty tasty, but gets old just like everything else..
> 
> This thread is an inspiration. I hate to cut, too. I have nightmares about my hard-earned muscle just melting away. Can't wait to bulk in February.
> 
> Thanks for the "*stolen*" muffin recipe!



Glad you stopped by. Aust has some great tips. There are many good recipes in the recipe section you should check out.

Yea I'm looking forward to bulking as well. My last bulk lasted 11 months and I got a bit carried away.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Hams/Quads/Calves

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM Stats
Weight 216.6lbs 1.5 weeks ago 220.4lbs 
Lost 3.8lbs 
BF% 17.0% 1.5 weeks ago 17.7
Lost .7% BF

3.8 pounds loss in 1.5 weeks is a bit high. Plan to do same routine but let a few holiday cheats here and there slow down the loss. The bioimpedance BF analyzer is actually not as bad as I thought. If I look in mirror and compare to BF pictures its pretty close.

----------


## Igifuno

Very nice al - 16 lbs down!?! You're killing it man. 

Sorry I haven't been over here until now. Will definitely be tuning in  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Very nice al - 16 lbs down!?! You're killing it man. 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been over here until now. Will definitely be tuning in


Hey buddy glad you stopped by. Results have been great, I'm in a good groove and its pretty easy to continue.
Hope I'll be able to stop. bahaha

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
60 mins cardio/weighted hyperextensions/Abs

----------


## Igifuno

> Hey buddy glad you stopped by. Results have been great, I'm in a good groove and its pretty easy to continue. Hope I'll be able to stop. bahaha


If it's working don't stop right? It's always good to meet your goals and then set new ones.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Friday AM Stats Weight 216.6lbs 1.5 weeks ago 220.4lbs Lost 3.8lbs BF% 17.0% 1.5 weeks ago 17.7 Lost .7% BF 3.8 pounds loss in 1.5 weeks is a bit high. Plan to do same routine but let a few holiday cheats here and there slow down the loss. The bioimpedance BF analyzer is actually not as bad as I thought. If I look in mirror and compare to BF pictures its pretty close.


Nice to hear biker.

I don't think 3.8 lbs is much, it could be your body adapting to the change.

We are prob the same BF.

After reading thru that article, have you ever tested your hormones?

----------


## bikeral

> If it's working don't stop right? It's always good to meet your goals and then set new ones.


Yea, be interesting to see what happens. But my goals collide. I want to lose BF but not weight. I set 210 as the lowest I'll go but I guess we will see what happens when I get there.




> Nice to hear biker.
> 
> I don't think 3.8 lbs is much, it could be your body adapting to the change.
> 
> We are prob the same BF.
> 
> *After reading thru that article, have you ever tested your hormones?*


What article?

----------


## almostgone

> Friday AM
> 60 mins cardio/weighted hyperextensions/Abs


Dang it, man. You don't play do you?

----------


## bikeral

> Dang it, man. You don't play do you?


Trying to hit it every day. Feel great.

----------


## RaginCajun

Test and fat loss, I just bumped it

----------


## almostgone

> Trying to hit it every day. Feel great.


I've been deficient in the cardio area. Guess I need to get my ass in gear. Been reading through your cutting log on breaks...Props, man!!!

----------


## Back In Black

Sneaky change of avi fella :Smilie:  Care to expand?

----------


## bikeral

> I've been deficient in the cardio area. Guess I need to get my ass in gear. Been reading through your cutting log on breaks...Props, man!!!


Thanks buddy. Like I said to another guy. I do have it pretty easy. I work 9-5 for the most part and have no responsibilities at home (Kids are away in college). So I have plenty of time and a fairly steady schedule which makes things real easy to be consistent. Thanks for stopping by. Hope this helps get you going.

----------


## bikeral

> Sneaky change of avi fella Care to expand?


You are quick on the observation mate. I got a bit of sun in Daytona last week so I took a pic and figured I'd give a sneak look at progress. Full pic at 210 or 15%, whichever comes first.

----------


## bikeral

> Test and fat loss, I just bumped it


Hell yea, I agree with that. Low test and you are losing a lot of muscle while cutting. I think to get best results during a cut Test should be added in to the mix to reduce LBM loss.

Something I have been experimenting with for last couple months.  :Wink:  But don't tell anyone my secret.

----------


## Giggle

Looking great in the new avi!!
Very impressive.

----------


## bikeral

> Looking great in the new avi!!
> Very impressive.


Thanks Giggle. Hope all is well and killing it in gym.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday AM
Last night was holiday party at work. Will try to make gym later. Still either drunk or hungover. Ate a bunch of crap last night. Oh well. Put it behind and get back to it.

----------


## --->>405<<---



----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nice heavy metal!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Saturday AM
> Last night was holiday party at work. Will try to make gym later. Still either drunk or hungover. Ate a bunch of crap last night. Oh well. Put it behind and get back to it.


It happens alot this time of year!! Sweat it out at the gym  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> 


Hell yea. Looks sweet. Approved  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> It happens alot this time of year!! Sweat it out at the gym


Hope not more than a couple times more. I feel like crap today. Still did not make it to gym.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Hell yea. Looks sweet. Approved


thx pal.. night and day in the ride! i feel safer too.. never understood it as much as i do now. got on I95 to get home from the dealership yesterday and was less concerned about people seeing me cuz i knew they very likely heard me.. also broke 100mph for the first time yesterday too. i can tell you it feels WAAAYYY faster than it did on my crotch rocket!

----------


## bikeral

> thx pal.. night and day in the ride! i feel safer too.. never understood it as much as i do now. got on I95 to get home from the dealership yesterday and was less concerned about people seeing me cuz i knew they very likely heard me.. also broke 100mph for the first time yesterday too. i can tell you it feels WAAAYYY faster than it did on my crotch rocket!



Those sound good and look good. I've had same ones on both my Fatboys. Enjoy the ride.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday (Yesterday)

Finally made it to gym. Did 1.5 miles incline walk. Then 60 mins cardio. Came home and shoveled snow for about a half hour. Hopefully burned some beer calories.

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM
60 mins cardio/Abs

Now some protein pancakes.

----------


## Lunk1

How many cals do you burn on average in your 60 min. cardio sessions Al?

----------


## --->>405<<---

al is the cardio man here lately

----------


## bikeral

> How many cals do you burn on average in your 60 min. cardio sessions Al?


If you mean what the machine says which I usually like low impact elliptical machine then about 780 cals.

----------


## bikeral

> al is the cardio man here lately


Whatever it takes bro. Need to keep the -.5% BF/week going.

----------


## --->>405<<---

i think a good guesstimate is between 10-15cals per minute depending on the intensity. i usually consider it closer to 10 for myself..

----------


## bikeral

> i think a good guesstimate is between 10-15cals per minute depending on the intensity. i usually consider it closer to 10 for myself..


That sounds about right. I think the heart rate monitor watch is more accurate but I have not been using that.

----------


## bikeral

Sunday PM
Delts/Traps

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> That sounds about right. I think the heart rate monitor watch is more accurate but I have not been using that.


Cardio bunny endorses 10  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> Cardio bunny endorses 10


I'm going to need all the cardio I can get next 2 weeks. Daughter arrived from university for the holidays. First thing she wanted was pizza. I had 2 slices of BBQ chicken pizza (Kels favorite) and 1 slice plain...........

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
1.5 miles incline walk/60 mins elliptical

----------


## Giggle

Yep - my kids come back home, and do me in with pizza and beer!



> I'm going to need all the cardio I can get next 2 weeks. Daughter arrived from university for the holidays. First thing she wanted was pizza. I had 2 slices of BBQ chicken pizza (Kels favorite) and 1 slice plain...........

----------


## bikeral

> Yep - my kids come back home, and do me in with pizza and beer!


Haha, yesterday I was able to stay fully on track with diet but its going to be tough 2 weeks.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM (Yesterday)
Back/Triceps

----------


## Giggle

You can do it!
I'm always impressed with your drive - you really do stay on track. That's very motivating Al!

----------


## bikeral

> You can do it!
> I'm always impressed with your drive - you really do stay on track. That's very motivating Al!


I'm trying. My usual downfalls are drinking and vacations. I've been keeping drinking to a minimum and have been able to control on vacation. Results have paid off.

Glad I can motivate, you certainly motivate me. Always a pleasure to have you stop by.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
1.5 miles incline treadmill/30 mins Abs and lower back/60 mins elliptical

----------


## Back In Black

You feeling ok buddy? You're looking kinda blue to me

----------


## bikeral

I was trying to figure out what you were talking about. Thought it was the tattoo's. Bahaha

Guess someone up top got drunk today.

----------


## kelkel

Well done bikeral.




But I still don't know why this thread gets visitors.....

----------


## --->>405<<---

congrats al  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Well done bikeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still don't know why this thread gets visitors.....





> congrats al


Thanks guys. Sure its all my quality posts in Dukkits thread.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thanks guys. Sure its all my quality posts in Dukkits thread.




u dang right!  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
2 miles incline walk/60 mins elliptical/30 mins shoveling snow



Dinner last night to celebrate daughter's B-day. Pretty good Peruvian rotisserie chicken. I had 3 chicken breast, rice, beans, maduros. Not too bad.....

----------


## gbrice75

> Wednesday AM
> 2 miles incline walk/60 mins elliptical/30 mins shoveling snow
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner last night to celebrate daughter's B-day. Pretty good Peruvian rotisserie chicken. I had 3 chicken breast, rice, beans, maduros. Not too bad.....


That's one helluva cardio session!!! I'd have keeled over. So, tell me again about your age!? lol

----------


## bikeral

> That's one helluva cardio session!!! I'd have keeled over. So, tell me again about your age!? lol


I act like I'm 14 so 48 is just a number.  :Smilie:

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> I'm trying. *My usual downfalls are drinking and vacations*. I've been keeping drinking to a minimum and have been able to control on vacation. Results have paid off.


Same here. I'm headed this afternoon for 5 days of skiing. I need the break but worried i'll screw up a month of hard work. As always, thanks for the inspiration.

----------


## bikeral

> Same here. I'm headed this afternoon for 5 days of skiing. I need the break but worried i'll screw up a month of hard work. As always, thanks for the inspiration.


Glad the thread helps. On vacation I now hit diner's a lot or similar where I can get a bunch of egg whites scrambled with 1 or 2 whole eggs. I try to keep drinking to not at all or minimum. Not only do you get all the empty cals but if you are like me I eat real crap when I am drunk. Good luck on ski trip. I used to be a big skier years ago but new wife does not ski...

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
Chest was all I had time for... try to hit Biceps tomorrow AM

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> Good luck on ski trip. I used to be a big skier years ago but new wife does not ski...


yeah - I used to ski a lot as a kid. Went last year for the first time in 20 years and that shit was scary! Not to mention that the falls hurt a lot worse than they used to. Promised the wife I'd take her if she got good grades this semester and she went and got all A's.

I think the beer is just another long-term challenge. I've always been the "grab a few after work" or "stop by your place with a 12-pack" guy. Where I live, its kind of a cultural thing. Its been a difficult adjustment these last few months, especially during the holidays; but I can really tell a difference in the way I look and feel. 

Do you try to cut back further on calories when you're gonna be out of the gym for 5 or 6 days or just stick with your usual plan?

----------


## bikeral

> yeah - I used to ski a lot as a kid. Went last year for the first time in 20 years and that shit was scary! Not to mention that the falls hurt a lot worse than they used to. Promised the wife I'd take her if she got good grades this semester and she went and got all A's.
> 
> I think the beer is just another long-term challenge. I've always been the "grab a few after work" or "stop by your place with a 12-pack" guy. Where I live, its kind of a cultural thing. Its been a difficult adjustment these last few months, especially during the holidays; but I can really tell a difference in the way I look and feel. 
> 
> Do you try to cut back further on calories when you're gonna be out of the gym for 5 or 6 days or just stick with your usual plan?


I try to hit a gym when I'm on vacation and eat as best as possible. Break even on vacation is a win.

----------


## bikeral

So I actually took off yesterday. Had a late night out with daughter in SoHo checking out galleries then dinner.

Back at it today.

Friday AM
3 miles incline walk/60 mins elliptical

----------


## --->>405<<---

> So I actually took off yesterday. Had a late night out with daughter in SoHo checking out galleries then dinner.
> 
> Back at it today.
> 
> Friday AM
> 3 miles incline walk/60 mins elliptical


u an art appreciator/collector al?

----------


## bikeral

> u an art appreciator/collector al?


My daughter is going to school for photography. Took her to some really good photo galleries.

I'm hoping to collect her work.

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM
Biceps/60 mins elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

> My daughter is going to school for photography. Took her to some really good photo galleries. I'm hoping to collect her work.


Cool!

----------


## bikeral

Saturday AM
60 mins cardio/Abs

----------


## bikeral

Saturday PM
90 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Sunday 5:21 AM waiting for gym to open at 7AM. Goal for these 2 weeks is to lose 1lb a week. Struggling with daughter here to eat well.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sunday 5:21 AM waiting for gym to open at 7AM. Goal for these 2 weeks is to lose 1lb a week. Struggling with daughter here to eat well.


Morning bud!

That's motivation!

They need to just give you a key

----------


## bikeral

> Morning bud!
> 
> That's motivation!
> 
> They need to just give you a key


Think I will ask. Getting tired of waiting.

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM
3 miles incline walk/60 mins elliptical/abs and lower back

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## almostgone

Man, you are sticking to this cut REALLY well!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Man, you are sticking to this cut REALLY well!!!


Thanks, yea these 2 weeks are a bit of a challenge. Had chinese food with family last night. Just trying to stick it with the cardio to at least break even. Once New Years is over with hope to get diet back on track. How is everything going for you?

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM

Delts/Traps

----------


## almostgone

> Thanks, yea these 2 weeks are a bit of a challenge. Had chinese food with family last night. Just trying to stick it with the cardio to at least break even. Once New Years is over with hope to get diet back on track. How is everything going for you?


Got a little time off from work now, so I can focus on a more consistent routine. The holiday season definitely isn't conducive to an ideal diet.

----------


## bikeral

> Got a little time off from work now, so I can focus on a more consistent routine. *The holiday season definitely isn't conducive to an ideal diet.*


Bahaha No it is not.

----------


## Back In Black

Al you are doing really well. Cut yourself a little slack and enjoy some nice food with your family :Smilie: 

Wishing you all the best, buddy :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Al you are doing really well. Cut yourself a little slack and enjoy some nice food with your family
> 
> Wishing you all the best, buddy


All the best Mate. Happy Holiday for you and your family.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
3 miles incline walk/60 mins elliptical

----------


## Igifuno

> Tuesday AM 3 miles incline walk/60 mins elliptical


You're a cardio-maniac!!

----------


## bikeral

> You're a cardio-maniac!!


I cant stop now I'm addicted.

Hope you had a great holiday bud.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
2 miles incline walk/60 mins elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Deadlifts/upper back

----------


## Igifuno

> Thursday PM Deadlifts/upper back


Still kicking ass I see. Nice work. The gym is crowded already - everyone's trying to get a Headstart on that New Year's resolution!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good work Al  :Smilie:

----------


## Times Roman

Al
i think we all would rather eat rib eye and drink beer than cut. or at least that is what i'd rather be doing. 

So how you doing?

----------


## bikeral

> Al
> i think we all would rather eat rib eye and drink beer than cut. or at least that is what i'd rather be doing. 
> 
> So how you doing?


My good friend TR. Yes I would rather be eating steak and downing it with 15 cold ones. I know you are in Afghanistan but some day in the future we will have that steak. Hope things are going better for you in the weight dept. I'm just about done with this cut.Maybe a few more weeks but 210 lbs will probably as low as I want to go. Take care mate.

----------


## bikeral

> Still kicking ass I see. Nice work. The gym is crowded already - everyone's trying to get a Headstart on that New Year's resolution!





> Good work Al


You guys are the best. I really appreciate you guys stopping by and keeping me motivated.

Thanks

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
3 miles incline walk/30 mins elliptical/ABS

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Friday AM
> 3 miles incline walk/30 mins elliptical/ABS


only 30 mins??? WTF!??!?!  :LOL:

----------


## Times Roman

> My good friend TR. Yes I would rather be eating steak and downing it with 15 cold ones. *I know you are in Afghanistan* but some day in the future we will have that steak. Hope things are going better for you in the weight dept. I'm just about done with this cut.Maybe a few more weeks but 210 lbs will probably as low as I want to go. Take care mate.


i'm wheels up back to the shit monday morning. yes, we will have that steak someday. and maybe, if yer lucky, i'll let you kick my ass in a game of pool to boot! =)

----------


## bikeral

> i'm wheels up back to the shit monday morning. yes, we will have that steak someday. and maybe, if yer lucky, i'll let you kick my ass in a game of pool to boot! =)


Sounds like a plan buddy. Just saw you were in the hospital. Sorry I missed that.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Friday AM
> 3 miles incline walk/30 mins elliptical/ABS


Hi Al! Only 30 minutes. Really. Are u sick!?! LoL.

----------


## bikeral

> only 30 mins??? WTF!??!?!





> Hi Al! Only 30 minutes. Really. Are u sick!?! LoL.


Right. I'm such a slacker...Back on track today.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Sunday AM
60 mins cardio/1 mile incline walk

----------


## Igifuno

> Sunday AM 60 mins cardio/1 mile incline walk


There you go! Domination.

----------


## Back In Black

> Sunday AM
> 60 mins cardio/1 mile incline walk


More than I have done in a month. Shame on me :Frown:

----------


## bikeral

> More than I have done in a month. Shame on me


You are still probably looking good. I can do the cardio but sometimes have mouth control issues.

----------


## Igifuno

> You are still probably looking good. I can do the cardio but *sometimes have mouth control issues*.


care to elaborate?  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> care to elaborate?


In this context, Al likes to eat and then he goes to the gym as a cardio bunny to burn the calories he just enjoyed. Some ppl do it by throwing up. Al uses the elliptical!!  :Smilie: ))) Al, correct me if I am wrong!!! 

I am off to the gym….i ate 2 cookies last night and have a date with a treadmill. This is what us cardio bunnies do….and it is so wrong. so wrong LOL  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> In this context, Al likes to eat and then he goes to the gym as a cardio bunny to burn the calories he just enjoyed. Some ppl do it by throwing up. Al uses the elliptical!! ))) Al, correct me if I am wrong!!! 
> 
> I am off to the gym….i ate 2 cookies last night and have a date with a treadmill. This is what us cardio bunnies do….and it is so wrong. so wrong LOL


That sums it up. Thanks GGR. Glad you are going to gym.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Sunday PM
Great Hams/Quads/calf workout

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sunday PM
> Great Hams/Quads/calf workout


WHAT'?!?! No cardio.

The cardio bunnies are disappointed with you  :Wink:

----------


## Igifuno

> Sunday PM
> Great Hams/Quads/calf workout


Hitting the PM workouts?? Living on the edge  :Smilie:  You must be getting warmed up for an upcoming outing  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> WHAT'?!?! No cardio.
> 
> The cardio bunnies are disappointed with you


I did walk a mile incline just to walk off the pain from doing squats. To little to post.  :Smilie: 




> Hitting the PM workouts?? Living on the edge  You must be getting warmed up for an upcoming outing


I better start bulking for the east coast outing or else you guys will be calling me little AL, between you and Haz getting so big I'll look like a little kid at 210lbs.

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins elliptical/ABS

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I did walk a mile incline just to walk off the pain from doing squats. To little to post.


All is well with the bunnies. Lol

----------


## bikeral

> All is well with the bunnies. Lol


I try to keep em all happy.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Delts/Traps
20 mins incline walk

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 mins cardio/Lower back

Happy New Year ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will be carb loading tonight  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Tuesday AM
> 60 mins cardio/Lower back
> 
> Happy New Year ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will be carb loading tonight


Hops loading????!!!!!???? Happy new year!!!

----------


## bikeral

> *Hops loading????!!!!!????* Happy new year!!!



You know me.

----------


## Giggle

Happy New Years BikerAl!!

----------


## bikeral

> Happy New Years BikerAl!!


Happy New Year Giggle!!! Wish you all the best.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday 

60 mins cardio/1.5 miles incline walk

Ate like a pig and drank like a sailor last night Happy New Year

Burger sliders with fries
Chocolate cake and vanilla ice cream
pizza
Uncounted Pints of Bass Ale
Jack Daniels

Wonder if that fit my macros......

Back on track today.

----------


## --->>405<<---

happy new year Al! lets get it done man  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> happy new year Al! lets get it done man


Hope you had a great NYE all the best bud.

Here is to us all meeting our goals in 2014.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
3 mile incline walk

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Hope you had a great NYE all the best bud.
> 
> *Here is to us all meeting our goals in 2014*.


amen to that there pal  :Smilie:

----------


## Igifuno

Ate and drank and still got in there today huh? You're a machine Al..

----------


## bikeral

> Ate and drank and still got in there today huh? You're a machine Al..


I found my credit card receipt....

9 pints of Bass Ale
2 JD on rocks
2 orders of burger sliders
chocolate cake/ice cream

Guestimate 5000 cals

And I was alone....

Happy New Year buddy.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins cardio/1 mile walk/ABS

----------


## RaginCajun

i forgot today was thursday! means that alsday is tomorrow!

----------


## Igifuno

> I found my credit card receipt.... 9 pints of Bass Ale 2 JD on rocks 2 orders of burger sliders chocolate cake/ice cream Guestimate 5000 cals And I was alone.... Happy New Year buddy.


LMAO.. Alone? Hell you should have come over.. We could have gotten you up to 6000.

----------


## bikeral

> i forgot today was thursday! means that alsday is tomorrow!


AlsDay!!!

----------


## bikeral

> LMAO.. Alone? Hell you should have come over.. We could have gotten you up to 6000.


I ended up ringing in new year at a bodega in the south Bronx. Kissed the girls behind the counter and called it a night.

Next year.... Thanks

----------


## GirlyGymRat

you don't remember drinking and eating all this….LOL! 



> I found my credit card receipt....
> 
> 9 pints of Bass Ale
> 2 JD on rocks
> 2 orders of burger sliders
> chocolate cake/ice cream
> 
> Guestimate 5000 cals
> 
> ...

----------


## bikeral

> you don't remember drinking and eating all this….LOL!


I usually don't keep track (especially beer). I know I also had 2 slices of pizza on way home.

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM

Great cardio workout shoveling snow for 1.5 hours. Walked a mile from subway to work.

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM
Back/Triceps

Killed it. Feel great.

----------


## Igifuno

Killer Alsday session... I can't wait to get back in there tomorrow.

----------


## bikeral

> Killer Alsday session... I can't wait to get back in there tomorrow.


How ya feeling bud. Still puking?

----------


## bikeral

Saturday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Saturday AM 60 mins cardio


Datta boy!

Are you liking leg workouts now?

----------


## bikeral

> Datta boy!
> 
> Are you liking leg workouts now?


Actually now that I can see some veins in my legs and more defined I do.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Actually now that I can see some veins in my legs and more defined I do.


does this mean you r going to continue cutting, doing beloved legs, both???

----------


## Igifuno

> How ya feeling bud. Still puking?


feel great Al, thank you. Eating like a champ today. Was a little weak in the gym today but still went to failure. 




> Actually now that I can see some veins in my legs and more defined I do.


Nice progress! Veins are good! 




> does this mean you r going to continue cutting, doing beloved legs, both???


I'm interested to know as well. How much longer do you plan to cut, and then what?

----------


## bikeral

> feel great Al, thank you. Eating like a champ today. Was a little weak in the gym today but still went to failure. 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice progress! Veins are good! 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested to know as well. How much longer do you plan to cut, and then what?


Probably done cutting. I am going on vacation Monday. See how that goes may need to cut what I gain.  :Smilie: 

Maybe super lean bulk next.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday PM
Destroyed the muscle fibers in Chest and Biceps

----------


## bikeral

> does this mean you r going to continue cutting, doing beloved legs, both???


Thought I included you with Igi...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thought I included you with Igi...


Yes u did. 

Vacation again...I am jealous!!!! . (J/k)

----------


## bikeral

> Yes u did. 
> 
> Vacation again...I am jealous!!!! . (J/k)


Off to europe for a few days. Sweden and Estonia. Hear there is good beer in Estonia.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Off to europe for a few days. Sweden and Estonia. Hear there is good beer in Estonia.


To visit daughter or that other?

----------


## bikeral

> To visit daughter or that other?


Going to see a friend.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins cardio/ABS

----------


## RaginCajun

> Going to see a friend.


gotcha!

you need to take me on one of these vacations!

----------


## bikeral

> gotcha!
> 
> you need to take me on one of these vacations!


Any time my friend.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Off to europe for a few days. Sweden and Estonia. Hear there is good beer in Estonia.


Okay. I am NOW jealous! Enjoy!!!

----------


## tarmyg

> Off to europe for a few days. Sweden and Estonia. Hear there is good beer in Estonia.


In Germany atm and born and raised in Sweden, let me know if you need and tips?


Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## bikeral

> Okay. I am NOW jealous! Enjoy!!!


Thanks GGR, should be fun.  :Smilie: 




> In Germany atm and born and raised in Sweden, let me know if you need and tips?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> 
> Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
> Trophy Husband - a countdown timer



Hey thanks man, going to Stockholm first then hitting some biker parties near Gothenburg. I think a cruise to Estonia is planned as well. I have friends there so should have good tour guides.
If you know of any really cool stuff let me know and I'll bring it up.

----------


## Igifuno

Hope you're having fun in Europe Al. Looking forward to hearing about it.

----------


## bikeral

> Hope you're having fun in Europe Al. Looking forward to hearing about it.


fvcking great trip

----------


## bikeral

monday pm
90 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> fvcking great trip


Pics or it ain't happening!

Have fun bud!

----------


## Igifuno

> monday pm 90 mins cardio


PM!?! You rebel!!  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> Pics or it ain't happening!
> 
> Have fun bud!





> PM!?! You rebel!!


Good to be back. Going to need a couple weeks to be in full swing.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good to be back. Going to need a couple weeks to be in full swing.


Good to have you back!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Get back in here Al!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

You mean you're not cut yet? WTF.
I can't hold my breath forever.

----------


## -KJ-

Get on it AL...

----------


## bikeral

> Good to have you back!





> Get back in here Al!!!





> You mean you're not cut yet? WTF.
> I can't hold my breath forever.





> Get on it AL...



Hey guys thanks for checking in. It was rough getting back at it after crazy vacation of being out every day for 6 days till 5 am. I hit 3 motorcycle club parties in Sweden in one week. Did a 2 night cruise to Estonia, partied in Stockholm...Last week I only trained 4 days and did cardio 1 day. No AM cardio. Just could not get up. After 3 day weekend Monday hit 60 mins PM cardio, Tuesday 3 hours PM snow shoveling. Today finally got my ass up and did 60 mins AM cardio. Hit Chest/Biceps PM today. First 2 a day since I went on vacation. Need to cut since I probably gained a few pounds so I'll just keep at what I was doing before once I get my groove back. Diet has not been 100% but not bad. Still mostly egg whites and chicken breast with good carbs.

----------


## -KJ-

> Hey guys thanks for checking in. It was rough getting back at it after crazy vacation of being out every day for 6 days till 5 am. I hit 3 motorcycle club parties in Sweden in one week. Did a 2 night cruise to Estonia, partied in Stockholm...Last week I only trained 4 days and did cardio 1 day. No AM cardio. Just could not get up. After 3 day weekend Monday hit 60 mins PM cardio, Tuesday 3 hours PM snow shoveling. Today finally got my ass up and did 60 mins AM cardio. Hit Chest/Biceps PM today. First 2 a day since I went on vacation. Need to cut since I probably gained a few pounds so I'll just keep at what I was doing before once I get my groove back. Diet has not been 100% but not bad. Still mostly egg whites and chicken breast with good carbs.


Good to hear bro... A vacation is a vacation. 

Now get back at it

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

Glad you're back. I was needing some motivation and positive influence.

----------


## bikeral

> Good to hear bro... A vacation is a vacation. 
> 
> Now get back at it





> Glad you're back. I was needing some motivation and positive influence.


Still not in my groove. Could not sleep last night and missed cardio this AM. I'm working on it though.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Still not in my groove. Could not sleep last night and missed cardio this AM. I'm working on it though.


Go to sleep, now!

----------


## bikeral

> Go to sleep, now!


Dude its gonna take a while to shake off this vacation.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dude its gonna take a while to shake off this vacation.


You should have mailed me a bride!

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> *Dude its gonna take a while to shake off this vacation.*


One day at a time, bro. You'll be back in the groove before you know it. I got up at 5:30 to a thick coat of ice on everything and didn't want to go to the gym. Then I figured you and GGR wouldn't let a little ice get in the way of some vicious cardio, so I forced my way out the door. Thanks for the motivation.

----------


## Giggle

One day at a time. You'll shake off the vacation in no time at all!

----------


## --->>405<<---

*AL!!!!!!!!!!!* 

man u take some awesome trips dude..  :Smilie: 

glad to see you back!

----------


## bikeral

> You should have mailed me a bride!





> One day at a time, bro. You'll be back in the groove before you know it. I got up at 5:30 to a thick coat of ice on everything and didn't want to go to the gym. Then I figured you and GGR wouldn't let a little ice get in the way of some vicious cardio, so I forced my way out the door. Thanks for the motivation.





> One day at a time. You'll shake off the vacation in no time at all!





> *AL!!!!!!!!!!!* 
> 
> man u take some awesome trips dude.. 
> 
> glad to see you back!



Thanks to everyone for checking in.

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

back at it I see!

hope the gym gives you key

----------


## bikeral

> back at it I see!
> 
> hope the gym gives you key


How ya doing buddy. I'm back... Now to get the consistency back...

----------


## RaginCajun

> How ya doing buddy. I'm back... Now to get the consistency back...


doing good. i think i am figuring out somethings with my wrecked ass body!

----------


## bikeral

> doing good. i think i am figuring out somethings with my wrecked ass body!


Good to hear bud. Hope you feel better.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Legs

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
Cardio

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
Delts/Traps
Cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

looks like you are back in action!

happy alsday!

----------


## bikeral

> looks like you are back in action!
> 
> happy alsday!


Not as good as I'd like but one day a time. Happy ALsDay

----------


## tarmyg

Keep it up Al!!!

Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## Back In Black

> Monday PM
> Legs


No, I'm pretty sure Monday is chest day Al :Wink: 

Good to see you still hitting it bud :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

yo Al im about to be going on a vacation saturday feb 8  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Not as good as I'd like but one day a time. Happy ALsDay


Is Monday or Friday happy Al's day???? Or is ED happy Al's day??

----------


## bikeral

> Keep it up Al!!!
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> 
> Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
> Trophy Husband - a countdown timer





> No, I'm pretty sure Monday is chest day Al
> 
> Good to see you still hitting it bud


Still at it. Not logging as much but doing cardio every day and hitting weights. Currently maintenance/lean bulk I guess.

----------


## bikeral

> yo Al im about to be going on a vacation saturday feb 8


Where you going bud? Hope somewhere warm. Snowing again in NY. Get my snow shoveling cardio tonight.

----------


## bikeral

> Is Monday or Friday happy Al's day???? Or is ED happy Al's day??


Friday is ALsDay.

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
Back/Triceps

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Snow shoveling 120 mins

Tuesday AM
Cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Monday PM Snow shoveling 120 mins Tuesday AM Cardio


Man I am glad I do not have to deal with snow!!!

Looks like good cardio but F da cold!

Do you have heated gloves for your bike?

----------


## bikeral

> Man I am glad I do not have to deal with snow!!!
> 
> Looks like good cardio but F da cold!
> 
> Do you have heated gloves for your bike?


I do have heated gloves for the bike. I'm not happy shoveling snow but it is a good workout. Yesterday snow was wet and heavy.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Chest/Biceps

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
Cardio

----------


## Times Roman

Hey Al!
How are you mate?
Seems my health is on the mend. Been in the gym for almost two weeks now, and I feel good....
....but if one more damn thing goes wrong with me....

Sucks getting old, hey Al?

---Roman

----------


## bikeral

> Hey Al!
> How are you mate?
> Seems my health is on the mend. Been in the gym for almost two weeks now, and I feel good....
> ....but if one more damn thing goes wrong with me....
> 
> Sucks getting old, hey Al?
> 
> ---Roman


Hey buddy. Glad things are looking up. Yep at our age seems like it takes much more effort to keep things running. Never give up. Thanks to training and diet I know I'm much better off than I could be without.
Once you are back training for a few months and get your ailments behind you I'm sure you will feel better. All the best, hoping you stay well. 

PS I'm still waiting to have that beer.... Any time mate.

AL

----------


## Igifuno

Still at it!!!

----------


## Giggle

Nice to hear you're doing well!

----------


## --->>405<<---

yo wat up AL? Happy Thursday! Ill be outtA here saturday  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Still at it!!!


Still at it but not the 2 a days 7 days a week.... I miss that.



> Nice to hear you're doing well!


Still alive and kicking. Hope all is good for you.



> yo wat up AL? Happy Thursday! Ill be outtA here saturday


Hey bud have a great trip. Let me know what you ate... :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Great day
Monday AM
60 mins cardio

Monday PM
Leg annihilation

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Great day
> Monday AM
> 60 mins cardio
> 
> Monday PM
> Leg annihilation


Wow. Happy Monday to you!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Wow. Happy Monday to you!!!!


Morning GGR. Hope you have a great day!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 mins painful light cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Morning GGR. Hope you have a great day!


I had a long day. Sat all day long in a meeting. Damn i have a hard time sitting for 10 hours. . How's you doing??

----------


## bikeral

> I had a long day. Sat all day long in a meeting. Damn i have a hard time sitting for 10 hours. . How's you doing??


OK...

Training seems to finally be consistent. Diet is really good. Have a personal trainer cooking all my meals fresh every day.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> OK...
> 
> Training seems to finally be consistent. Diet is really good. Have a personal trainer cooking all my meals fresh every day.


sounds like you are back on the horse!

must be nice to have your meals cooked fresh!!!

giddy up!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> OK...
> 
> Training seems to finally be consistent. Diet is really good. Have a personal trainer cooking all my meals fresh every day.


I would like that too!! Sounds expensive  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> sounds like you are back on the horse!
> 
> must be nice to have your meals cooked fresh!!!
> 
> giddy up!





> I would like that too!! Sounds expensive


She is a friend so its free  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
Delts/Traps
PWO cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> She is a friend so its free


I have a smoothie but could use a friend like that

----------


## bikeral

> I have a smoothie but could use a friend like that


Breakfast

Oats with banana

Protein crepes with turkey bacon and raspberries

Fruit,yogurt, and granola with shaved coconut 

Mmmmmmmmmm

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Shovel snow for 90 mins
This shit is starting to get old. Should be doing back and triceps tonight.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thursday PM Shovel snow for 90 mins This shit is starting to get old. Should be doing back and triceps tonight.


Its a breezy 60 degrees in houston

----------


## Giggle

Wow - that sounds yummy mmmmmmmm




> Breakfast
> 
> Oats with banana
> 
> Protein crepes with turkey bacon and raspberries
> 
> Fruit,yogurt, and granola with shaved coconut 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm

----------


## bikeral

> Its a breezy 60 degrees in houston


FU  :Smilie: 




> Wow - that sounds yummy mmmmmmmm


I'm going to be spoiled and going back to egg white will really suck. But for now I'll enjoy.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Chest/Biceps/Triceps

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
Cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hi Al. How's the cut???

----------


## bikeral

> Hi Al. How's the cut???


Hi GGR!!!

Kinda lean bulking/maintenance at the moment...........

Only change is a lot less cardio.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi GGR!!!
> 
> Kinda lean bulking/maintenance at the moment...........
> 
> Only change is a lot less cardio.


Me 2. A lot less of everything but work. :/ 

Kinds bulking/maintenance? Is that similar to my kinda cutting/maintenance  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Get back in here Al!!!! Don't make me go look in the house is whores thread  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

Sup Al?

~T

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I miss Al.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I miss Al.


Hopefully his wife didn't kidnap him!

----------


## bikeral

> Get back in here Al!!!! Don't make me go look in the house is whores thread





> Sup Al?
> 
> ~T





> I miss Al.





> Hopefully his wife didn't kidnap him!


Hey guys thanks for the posts. I was out of town again and slacking........But at least it was warm  :Smilie: 
Back at it tomorrow.

----------


## bikeral

Time to cut.........................................Again

----------


## tarmyg

That's what I am talking about :-) Welcome back!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Time to cut.........................................Again


Well holy dog shyt!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Time to cut.........................................Again


*AL!!!!*  :Smilie: 

whats up buddy?

----------


## bikeral

What's up guys. Hope all is well. Spent the last few months getting fat.

----------


## RaginCajun

> What's up guys. Hope all is well. Spent the last few months getting fat.


cuz you quit chasing tail  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> cuz you quit chasing tail


Never quit chasing tail. bahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> Never quit chasing tail. bahaha


i dunno, you were def over seas for a while! haha

----------


## RaginCajun

Where are you biker?

Get your ass in gear, and not on that bike! 

Carb loadin here

----------


## bikeral

AM 60 mins cardio
PM Chest/Biceps

----------


## kelkel

Well look who's here!

----------


## almostgone

> AM 60 mins cardio
> PM Chest/Biceps


Hey, all right! Nice to see you online, Al!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hi Al!

----------


## RaginCajun

Awwwwwwww sheeeeeet!

Glad to have you back around!

----------


## bikeral

> Hey, all right! Nice to see you online, Al!





> Hi Al!





> Awwwwwwww sheeeeeet!
> 
> Glad to have you back around!





> Well look who's here!


Thanks all. Good to see good people still here.

----------


## bikeral

AM 60 mins cardio/30 mins swim

----------


## bikeral

1 cup oats
2 scoops on strawberry banana whey
1 Jimmy dean breakfast delights..... I know these need to go

Cals 800 Carbs 90 fat 15 Protein 75

----------


## bikeral

Current stats... Let myself go a bit....

Male
Age 53
262 lbs
6' 2"
BF% 20

Looking to get back down to my feel good 15%BF

----------


## bikeral

Last night Delts/Traps 30 mins cardio

AM today 60 mins cardio swim 30 mins

----------


## RaginCajun

> Last night Delts/Traps 30 mins cardio
> 
> AM today 60 mins cardio swim 30 mins


That a way to get after it!

I miss swimming

----------


## bikeral

> That a way to get after it!
> 
> I miss swimming


I'm in the pool every day. Love the weather down here.

----------


## bikeral

Last night Quads/Hams/calves

This AM 60 mins cardio and a swim

----------


## bikeral

Back/Lower back/Triceps

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm in the pool every day. Love the weather down here.


Lots of bikinis?

Yeah I dont know how you lived in NY! F all that cold!

----------


## bikeral

> Lots of bikinis?
> 
> Yeah I don’t know how you lived in NY! F all that cold!


I'm usually in the pool alone. Only 10 condos in my complex and most go north for the summer. I have had a few parties where the girls took their tops off though.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

AM 60 mins cardio/30 mins swim

2 hard boiled eggs
1 cup oats with scoop isopure banana creme

Cals 543 Carbs 55 Fat 15 Protein 48

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm usually in the pool alone. Only 10 condos in my complex and most go north for the summer. I have had a few parties where the girls took their tops off though.


Where was my invite!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Where was my invite!!!


You always invited buddy.

----------


## bikeral

Last night Chest/Biceps

Today AM 60 mins cardio 30 mins swim

----------


## kelkel

> Last night Chest/Biceps
> 
> Today AM 60 mins cardio 30 mins swim



Entirely to much......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Entirely to much......


Al. Kelkel spends maybe 5 minutes on cardio.

----------


## bikeral

> Entirely to much......


You know I tried the no cardio thing for a while. I found I just eat less and it really does not make much of difference for weight loss.
However my stamina plummeted. So I'm back to nutty cardio  :Wink:  




> Al. Kelkel spends maybe 5 minutes on cardio.


I know, he walks by the treadmill, looks at it and says OK thats enough for today.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

By the way....... Thanks for stopping by Kel and GGR. Miss you guys.

----------


## tarmyg

Good to see you back Al!

----------


## bikeral

> Good to see you back Al!


Thanks bud. Hope all is well.

----------


## bikeral

Happy Monday peeps.
Hope you all had a great weekend!!!

So.... Lets see
Friday night off
Saturday AM 60 mins cardio  :Wink: 
Saturday PM Legs
Sunday AM 60 mins cardio 

Today AM 60 mins cardio/Pool time

----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy Monday peeps.
> Hope you all had a great weekend!!!
> 
> So.... Lets see
> Friday night off
> Saturday AM 60 mins cardio 
> Saturday PM Legs
> Sunday AM 60 mins cardio 
> 
> Today AM 60 mins cardio/Pool time


Damn man, you are killing it!

----------


## bikeral

> Damn man, you are killing it!


I took a break from drinking so I have a lot of free time on my hands  :Wink: 

Thanks

----------


## RaginCajun

> I took a break from drinking so I have a lot of free time on my hands 
> 
> Thanks


ha! 

i need to as well! don't drink half as much as i did in the past but still too much on the weekends!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> By the way....... Thanks for stopping by Kel and GGR. Miss you guys.


Nice to have you back!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday PM Delts/Traps

Today AM 45 mins cardio My girl decided she wanted to go to gym with me then 45 mins in wants to go home. 
I have nothing else to say on that.

----------


## bikeral

Rant

Sure lot of you get this shit. My girl is bartender at biker bar. I went to pick her up yesterday and while I was waiting outside some douche was walking by me coming out of bar and went into a stupid chest out bodybuilding pose when he saw me. Then he goes on to tell me how big he used to be and asked me how much I bench. I ignored the douche and he got angry but left when he saw I was not in mood. Fucking dickhead. Oh well Rant off.

----------


## bikeral

PM Back/Lower back/Triceps

----------


## bikeral

AM 60 mins cardio  :Wink:  / Abs

----------


## bikeral

Did full body scan yesterday.

New stats:
Male
Age 53
Height 6' 2"
Weight 270 lbs
BF 21.2%

Found out my right bicep is 19" and left 18.5". Guess I'll need to start tugging with the left to even it out.

----------


## bikeral

AM 60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

PM Chest/Biceps

----------


## bikeral

Have stuff to do after work today so skipped cardio  :Smilie: .

AM Quads/Hams/Calves

----------


## RaginCajun

> Have stuff to do after work today so skipped cardio .
> 
> AM Quads/Hams/Calves


Kel approves this message

----------


## bikeral

Good news Kel. No more cardio  :Wink: 

Picked up dog at pound Friday. Replaced cardio with 60 min walk dog on beach AM and 60 min walk dog on beach PM.

----------


## Charlie67

> Good news Kel. No more cardio 
> 
> Picked up dog at pound Friday. Replaced cardio with 60 min walk dog on beach AM and 60 min walk dog on beach PM.


Congrats on the new pup, they're a great way to force a little cardio.

----------


## bikeral

last night did Delts/Traps

----------


## bikeral

Last night Back/Lower back/Triceps

----------


## bikeral

Last night Chest/Biceps

Started some HIT style sets. Feeling good again.

----------


## bikeral

Friday did legs -- Never seen so many people doing legs... Got it done though.

Today Delts/Traps

----------


## RaginCajun

> Friday did legs -- Never seen so many people doing legs... Got it done though.
> 
> Today Delts/Traps


How's diet coming along?

glad to see you are back in the swing of things, consistent!

----------


## bikeral

> How's diet coming along?
> 
> glad to see you are back in the swing of things, consistent!


Diet pretty clean. So much easier when you don't drink  :Wink: 
I did go to wedding last Friday and had a few beers.

----------


## bikeral

Today AM Back/Triceps

Forgot to do lower back.

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday took full day off. Just dog walks...

Today AM was only able to get chest in. Strength coming back nice. I'll hit Biceps after work.

----------


## bikeral

Last night hit biceps. Wow doing them alone was probably best bicep workout in long time.
I think I'm too exhausted when I finish chest to get good bicep workout. I may split like this more often.
I'll have to think about it. Committing to 2 a day weight training could be pain in the ass. I've been training in the AM since I stopped cardio and I like being done with nothing to do after work.

----------


## bikeral

Today AM blasted wheels.

Progress report: I plan to do another body fat analysis in 5 weeks. But I can see from the vascularity coming back to my forearms and biceps that I've dropped a couple % so far. Funny thing is I've only dropped a couple of pounds. I blame girl for constantly making me go out to dinner. I try to eat clean but hard to get fish when I know the steaks are great. And really these restaurants add so much butter to the fish dishes that its probably no better.

----------


## RaginCajun

Where yat Biker?

----------


## bikeral

> Where yat Biker?


Sorry bud. Was away for a few days.

----------


## bikeral

Today did Delts/Abs

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sorry bud. Was away for a few days.


Just checking!

----------


## bikeral

Slacking...............

Saturday AM Back PM Lower back/Triceps
Today AM Chest

Been doing 2 a days splitting up one body part per session. Seems to be working good.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Slacking...............
> 
> Saturday AM Back PM Lower back/Triceps
> Today AM Chest
> 
> Been doing 2 a days splitting up one body part per session. Seems to be working good.


Slacker!

Do what is working and when it is not, switch it up

----------


## bikeral

> Slacker!
> 
> Do what is working and when it is not, switch it up


slacking with my log.......

----------


## bikeral

yesterday Delts/Traps

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday went to gym with a woman friend of mine. That does not work for me. Too much chit chat. I didnt finish my workout and it was half assed. Anyway I did the best to get upper back done.

----------


## bikeral

Today AM
Lower back/Triceps/Abs

Current stats
6'2"
258
BF 18% maybe starting to see abs come through.

So I lost 12lbs in 8 weeks. Trying to keep weight loss to minimum. Maybe in another 4 weeks I'll get bodyfat analysis.

----------


## bikeral

Today was off day. Just did 60 mins incline treadmill.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today AM
> Lower back/Triceps/Abs
> 
> Current stats
> 6'2"
> 258
> BF 18% maybe starting to see abs come through.
> 
> So I lost 12lbs in 8 weeks. Trying to keep weight loss to minimum. Maybe in another 4 weeks I'll get bodyfat analysis.


Thats awesome!

Hard work pays off!

----------


## bikeral

> That’s awesome!
> 
> Hard work pays off!


yes unfortunately i have a lot of experience cutting.

----------


## bikeral

yesterday AM chest

PM biceps

Really think I'm getting much better bicep workout by splitting the day

----------


## bikeral

Today AM Cardio
PM Quads

----------


## bikeral

Met my friend again today and went to gym. This time I let her go on her own and I did my thing. Much better.

Finished destroying the wheels today.

----------


## bikeral

AM cardio

Might go back and do delts in a bit.

----------


## bikeral

PM Delts/Traps

----------


## bikeral

chest/biceps

----------


## bikeral

wheels and abs done

----------


## kelkel

You know this thread has been going on for 5 years.
You should be shredded by now, dammit!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You know this thread has been going on for 5 years.
> You should be shredded by now, dammit!


Thats funny stuff right there!

----------


## bikeral

> You know this thread has been going on for 5 years.
> You should be shredded by now, dammit!


Bahaha. You are always good for a laugh.....

----------


## bikeral

> That’s funny stuff right there!


I laughed out loud.

----------


## bikeral

Cardio and Abs today

Steakhouse tonight. I'll try to be good.

----------


## kelkel

> Bahaha. You are always good for a laugh.....



It's all downhill from here.

----------


## bikeral

Delts Traps cardio

----------


## bikeral

Back Triceps cardio

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday was off day just did some cardio and Abs

----------


## RaginCajun

That a way to be consistent! As that is the key to all this!

Keep it up!

----------


## bikeral

> That a way to be consistent! As that is the key to all this!
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks bud. On a good roll these days.

----------


## bikeral

Today Wheels Abs cardio

Back to one a day. I'm finding things to do and 2-3 a days were becoming a pain in the arse.

Doing abs 2-3 times a week since they are finally making an appearance.
20-30 mins cardio after workout.

----------


## bikeral

Took a couple days off to do some riding. finished last week routine then weekend off.
Back today Chest/Biceps/Abs

----------


## RaginCajun

> Took a couple days off to do some riding. finished last week routine then weekend off.
> Back today Chest/Biceps/Abs


was wondering!

where did ya ride to?

weather is finally cool down here, so people are definitely cranking up their bikes

----------


## bikeral

> was wondering!
> 
> where did ya ride to?
> 
> weather is finally cool down here, so people are definitely cranking up their bikes


Did a few rides. Jacksonville Orlando Leesburg. It's been 90 until today.

----------


## bikeral

Wheels today. Actually getting really good wheel workouts lately. As some of you know I used to hate doing them. Still not loving it but workouts highly improved. Feel the pain walking.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wheels today. Actually getting really good wheel workouts lately. As some of you know I used to hate doing them. Still not loving it but workouts highly improved. Feel the pain walking.


Your legs are the biggest muscles in your body, work them!

----------


## bikeral

> Your legs are the biggest muscles in your body, work them!


I have not missed a leg workout in 5 months. Probably my best roll in years.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have not missed a leg workout in 5 months. Probably my best roll in years.


love hearing that!

keep it up!

guessing you faired well with the storm?

----------


## bikeral

> love hearing that!
> 
> keep it up!
> 
> guessing you faired well with the storm?


All good. Didn't come near us.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> All good. Didn't come near us.


Well how bout that! Al what's up buddy!? I was actually just thinking about u a few days ago while riding my motorcycle..  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Well how bout that! Al what's up buddy!? I was actually just thinking about u a few days ago while riding my motorcycle..


So good to see you back. Hope all is well. Still have that softail breakout?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> So good to see you back. Hope all is well. Still have that softail breakout?


Shoot no man! I traded that for a 15 street glide and traded that for a 17 road glide!

----------


## --->>405<<---

All is awesome with me actually thanks! Hope the same for u there buddy.  :Smilie:

----------


## Old Duffer

> Shoot no man! I traded that for a 15 street glide and traded that for a 17 road glide! ��


Nice! How you liking that Milwaukee Eight?

----------


## bikeral

> Shoot no man! I traded that for a 15 street glide and traded that for a 17 road glide! ��


Looks great. I have a 17 Ultra limited. Handles great. I blow away the older bikes on a big dresser.

----------


## bikeral

> All is awesome with me actually thanks! Hope the same for u there buddy.


All good here. Just retired so I'm getting used to all the free time. Riding a lot.

----------


## bikeral

Almost forgot log....

Chest/Biceps taking weekend off to ride down to Miami.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Nice! How you liking that Milwaukee Eight?


okay... when I bought it, Harley was going thru this thing where they were denying customers warranty repairs if they had after market exhaust, so instead of the 2 into 1 I had on my 15, I went with the dual slip ons to be on the safe side. I find myself wishing for more HP! But other than that I love my bike. 





> All good here. Just retired so I'm getting used to all the free time. Riding a lot.


Retired is good! I've made some major life changes and am kinda semi retired ish myself lol...

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Almost forgot log....
> 
> Chest/Biceps taking weekend off to ride down to Miami.


The pic of my bike was taken this year at the Devils Tower in Wyoming. We drove to Colorado and rode there for 5 days and then drove to sturgis and rode there for 4 days... awesome trip! 

I'm gonna do colorado again this summer. Need more riding buddies that make decent money!

----------


## Old Duffer

> okay... when I bought it, Harley was going thru this thing where they were denying customers warranty repairs if they had after market exhaust, so instead of the 2 into 1 I had on my 15, I went with the dual slip ons to be on the safe side. I find myself wishing for more HP! But other than that I love my bike. 
> 
> 
> 
> Retired is good! I've made some major life changes and am kinda semi retired ish myself lol...


I retired more than a year ago. Bought an Ultra as a present to myself. Scored a near new set of Screamin Eagles but wanted an even more, deeper tone. Ended up with V&H Big Radius, Thunder baffles and a tuner. Runs like a Swiss watch! A really loud one lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

> You know this thread has been going on for 5 years.
> You should be shredded by now, dammit!


 :LOL:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I retired more than a year ago. Bought an Ultra as a present to myself. Scored a near new set of Screamin Eagles but wanted an even more, deeper tone. Ended up with V&H Big Radius, Thunder baffles and a tuner. Runs like a Swiss watch! A really loud one lol


I had big radius on my 13 break out 

Had a 2 into 1 thunder header on my 15 street glide. That was a nice exhaust! 

The really loud exhaust is cool sometimes but it's kinda nice with a semi quiet bike that I can hear the radio and traffic better.

----------


## bikeral

> 


I'm pacing myself.....

----------


## bikeral

> The pic of my bike was taken this year at the Devils Tower in Wyoming. We drove to Colorado and rode there for 5 days and then drove to sturgis and rode there for 4 days... awesome trip! 
> 
> I'm gonna do colorado again this summer. Need more riding buddies that make decent money!


I have nothing to do and plenty of cash. Hit me up if you want to ride. I'm down in daytona full time now.

----------


## bikeral

Killed the wheels today. Went to Miami for weekend and ate way too much food but its so damn good.
Back to diet and training.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Killed the wheels today. Went to Miami for weekend and ate way too much food but its so damn good.
> Back to diet and training.


Sounds lovely!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I have nothing to do and plenty of cash. Hit me up if you want to ride. I'm down in daytona full time now.


Awesome!

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday did Delts/Traps

Today Back/Lower back/Triceps/Abs 30 mins cardio

I feel like I'm spinning wheels a bit. Have not missed workout but I've gone out to eat too much lately. Need to get serious again with diet...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yesterday did Delts/Traps
> 
> Today Back/Lower back/Triceps/Abs 30 mins cardio
> 
> I feel like I'm spinning wheels a bit. Have not missed workout but I've gone out to eat too much lately. Need to get serious again with diet...


Im in the same boat and sound like a broken record in regards to diet. 

Maybe I need a mistress to slap me around some?

----------


## bikeral

> I’m in the same boat and sound like a broken record in regards to diet. 
> 
> Maybe I need a mistress to slap me around some?


Women are the cause for my bad diet. I only go out to eat on dates and stuff like that. When I'm alone I have no problem keeping diet strict. I'm being pretty good again and not drinking at all helps a bunch.

----------


## bikeral

Banged out chest/biceps and abs today. Pushed the 100lb dumbells up on the incline. Its been a while since I've been able to handle the heavier dumbbells. This gym maxes out at 100 so I'll need to get creative once they get too easy. I'll probably just do them later in the workout when the muscles are already a bit fatigued.

----------


## -Ender-

Looks like a good roll man. Keep it up!

I'll let you know when it starts snowing so you can enjoy not seeing it.

----------


## bikeral

> Looks like a good roll man. Keep it up!
> 
> I'll let you know when it starts snowing so you can enjoy not seeing it.


Thanks for stopping by. Hope all is well. Yes I do not miss snow. 83 tomorrow here.

----------


## bikeral

Banged out the wheels today and 30 mins cardio.

----------


## bikeral

Delts/traps cardio been forgetting to do abs for a few days......

----------


## bikeral

Started a whole back piece yesterday. No gym two days. Be back tomorrow.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Started a whole back piece yesterday. No gym two days. Be back tomorrow.


Tattoo back piece?

I've got a consult today at 1230 to finish my sleeve and then planning a japanese half back.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Tattoo back piece?
> 
> I've got a consult today at 1230 to finish my sleeve and then planning a japanese half back.


I had 60% of my back done in one sitting. I wanted to choke the guy. Hoping to finish in one more long session. Itching like a bitch right now.

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday had great Chest/Biceps/Abs workout

Then went out with girl to steak and shake..............

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yesterday had great Chest/Biceps/Abs workout
> 
> Then went out with girl to steak and shake..............


Girl, eh

Sure it wasnt a ladyboy?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I had 60% of my back done in one sitting. I wanted to choke the guy. Hoping to finish in one more long session. Itching like a bitch right now.


That's crazy crazy! 
I gotta get better at posting pics lol... 

This is kinda what I'm going for..

She speculated to take 5-6 appts... problems 3 hrs each appt.

----------


## bikeral

> Girl, eh
> 
> Sure it wasn’t a ladyboy?


I made sure to search her to be sure.

----------


## bikeral

> That's crazy crazy! 
> I gotta get better at posting pics lol... 
> 
> This is kinda what I'm going for..
> 
> She speculated to take 5-6 appts... problems 3 hrs each appt.


Wow. That is a serious piece. I'll post a pic of my back when its finished.

----------


## bikeral

OK now I'm really slacking. Just missed gym two days straight. That never happens during week. All of a sudden I'm busy every day. Getting used to retirement I guess. Gym tomorrow......

----------


## bikeral

Wheels and abs today.

----------


## RaginCajun

You must be hunting women again, no logging

----------


## bikeral

> You must be hunting women again, no logging


What up RC. Took a little trip to Spain and France. This is why this log is 5 years.....
Did nothing but eat ........

----------


## bikeral

Back at it today Chest/Biceps

----------


## RaginCajun

> What up RC. Took a little trip to Spain and France. This is why this log is 5 years.....
> Did nothing but eat ........


Nice man!

Eating is why I go to the gym! If not, I would be 300lbs easy!

And my log is longer than yours, haha!

----------


## bikeral

Um got side tracked.....
I think tomorrow I'll be back.

----------


## bikeral

Been a minute. Time to cut again.

----------


## tarmyg

LMAO. Been three years Al  Good to see you around again. You got fat AF I take it?

----------


## bikeral

> LMAO. Been three years Al  Good to see you around again. You got fat AF I take it?


Hey bud good to see you are still here as well. Not too fat but with covid I missed gym for a while. Traveled and ate out alot. Still hit the iron but its time to clean the diet.

----------


## RaginCajun

Biker!!!!

Whats new with you my man?

----------


## bikeral

> Biker!!!!
> 
> What’s new with you my man?


Pretty calm these days. Gym 2 a day M-F. Weekend a few beers and some food. Occasional vacation............. Nothing special. Smoothie still around?

----------


## Maxxx17

I understand this is a thread where we exchange how our day went. I want to keep it going. I finally managed to buy best bikes for women to ride with my girlfriend on bike trips. I had a bike already, and her we bought a new one and started doing this kind of sport together. I really like this kind of atmosphere. For me personally, touring is an opportunity to escape from the hustle and bustle of the city. And I cling to this opportunity as much as possible.

----------

